# Need help naming your island and islanders? Ask here!



## Chris

A lot of people are seeking input on how to name their island and resident representative first islander. In order to prevent the board being flooded with these threads here is one mega thread for all your naming needs!


Suggested format includes listing the names you are considering and a little bit about why you like it. For example:



> *Names I like*:
> 
> 
> *1) Hyrule *
> I like The Legend of Zelda and I don't care about being original.
> *2) OctoValley*
> 10 characters is still too few. BRB petitioning Nintendo.
> *3) Yoshi Isle*
> Will it look stupid to name my island "isle"? Will people read it as "Yoshi Isle Island"?





_Note: We, the staff, will be creating a series of relevant sticky threads for New Horizons shortly and closing similar existing threads. This is to have full control over the OPs of the threads, and to eliminate any fighting over who gets the make 'the' thread._


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Does anybody know how many characters we get? I was going to name my NL town something once but wasn't allowed due to a character limit.


----------



## Khaelis

painchri589 said:


> Does anybody know how many characters we get? I was going to name my NL town something once but wasn't allowed due to a character limit.



You get 10 characters for both your villager's name and your island's name.


----------



## K.K. Tori

Hmm, I'm not sure how I want to do play!

How many of y'all are going to name your islander after yourself?

Like my name is Tori, so I guess it would make sense to have my islander named "Tori" (which is what I did in Pocket Camp) rather than naming my islander something like "Chantilly" or "Jaws" (if I wanted them to have a themed named)


----------



## niko2

I will name it after myself (well, Niko is a nickname, it's short for Nicolò  )


----------



## carackobama

So my island is going to be a pastel/pink theme with a magical/celestial/slightly space-y touch, and I’m trying to decide between a few different names atm:

Celestia
Twinkle
Stardust
Star Bay (links to my current ACNL town Moon Bay)

Which of these do y’all like most? Thank you in advance! <3


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o

In less than one hour, I can play ! But I hesitate about the island name ! 
I'll make it mythologic ; different parts (celtic, roman/greek, chinese, egyptian, maybe nordic) with villagers according to "their" part (for example Ankha for the egyptian one) and one humain in each of them. Sorry for poor English tonight ! 

My name ideas are : 

*Enchantée *: french feminine adjective meaning "enchanted". Because mythology means magic in a way
*Jadis *: french for "long ago", "once". Because mythology is old ! 
*Fortunate *: I don't know exactly why I love this one, but I like it ! 
*Thulé *: name of an island that doesn't exist, like a legendary one 
*Émeraude *: french for "Emerald"
*Caer Sidi* : name of an celtic otherworld fortress
*Avalon *: otherworld in arthurian legend
*Tír na nÓg* : one of the names of the celtic otherworld 

I admit I prefer Fortunate and Enchantée, but maybe you guys have another idea ?


----------



## Romaki

carackobama said:


> So my island is going to be a pastel/pink theme with a magical/celestial/slightly space-y touch, and I’m trying to decide between a few different names atm:
> 
> Celestia
> Twinkle
> Stardust
> Star Bay (links to my current ACNL town Moon Bay)
> 
> Which of these do y’all like most? Thank you in advance! <3



I think I like Stardust the best. The idea of naming it after your New Leaf town is cute, but I don't think Star Bay is a good name. I like the Bay part, but it doesn't fit with Star imo. Celestia seems more like a suitable islander name for the theme you're going with. I have no problem with Twinkle, I just prefer Stardust. 

Or maybe for your last idea, maybe substitute Bay for Fay? Like Star Fay, personally I think it looks nicer.


----------



## Bentore

Is the word "Island" attached to your island's name, or is it just the name? Would be weird someone referring to "My Island island." for example.  

I'm really struggling for both names since I don't want to be mentally tied to whatever I get the name from.


----------



## K.K. Tori

blueasteria said:


> In less than one hour, I can play ! But I hesitate about the island name !
> I'll make it mythologic ; different parts (celtic, roman/greek, chinese, egyptian, maybe nordic) with villagers according to "their" part (for example Ankha for the egyptian one) and one humain in each of them. Sorry for poor English tonight !
> 
> My name ideas are :
> 
> *Enchantée *: french feminine adjective meaning "enchanted". Because mythology means magic in a way
> *Jadis *: french for "long ago", "once". Because mythology is old !
> *Fortunate *: I don't know exactly why I love this one, but I like it !
> *Thulé *: name of an island that doesn't exist, like a legendary one
> *Émeraude *: french for "Emerald"
> *Caer Sidi* : name of an celtic otherworld fortress
> *Avalon *: otherworld in arthurian legend
> *Tír na nÓg* : one of the names of the celtic otherworld
> 
> I admit I prefer Fortunate and Enchantée, but maybe you guys have another idea ?



I really like Enchantée & Émeraude!
I had a town named "Fortuna" for a while, so I obviously like Fortunate as well!


----------



## carackobama

Romaki said:


> I think I like Stardust the best. The idea of naming it after your New Leaf town is cute, but I don't think Star Bay is a good name. I like the Bay part, but it doesn't fit with Star imo. Celestia seems more like a suitable islander name for the theme you're going with. I have no problem with Twinkle, I just prefer Stardust.
> 
> Or maybe for your last idea, maybe substitute Bay for Fay? Like Star Fay, personally I think it looks nicer.



Thanks for your feedback! I did feel like something was a bit off with Star Bay and I think you’ve nailed why that is. I was leaning most towards Stardust anyway so I think I’m going to go with that one c:


----------



## Kristenn

Does anyone know if we have to type "isle" "island, "bay" as part as the name or will they be selected after the name?


----------



## madisonlane159

carackobama said:


> So my island is going to be a pastel/pink theme with a magical/celestial/slightly space-y touch, and I’m trying to decide between a few different names atm:
> 
> Celestia
> Twinkle
> Stardust
> Star Bay (links to my current ACNL town Moon Bay)
> 
> Which of these do y’all like most? Thank you in advance! <3



I like Celestia the best! It sounds the most like an Island name to me.


----------



## Morningowl

acnl322 said:


> Does anyone know if we have to type "isle" "island, "bay" as part as the name or will they be selected after the name?



It appears that will have to type that in if you want it to be part the name.


----------



## Kristenn

Morningowl said:


> It appears that will have to type that in if you want it to be part the name.



Dang I was really hoping  to name mine Lavender Isle


----------



## Jas

i chose the name Gelsey Bay!

Some of my reject names (up for grabs if anyone wants them!!!!)
- Mayfair i still love this one dearly
- Wabisabi
- Covina, after West Covina (it's a real place! also the setting of Crazy Ex-Girlfriend)
- Spectre, from my favourite movie Big Fish
- Dearin
- Cressida
- Onigiri


----------



## SlaughterShy

Okay, so I have narrowed down my choices, but I'm still stuck between a few!

I want my town to be kind of lunar/wintery/magical, with a lot of cute as well. 

*1) Silverpine*
I like this because it's a bit wintery/magical but not to where it's _too_ wintery, considering the nice four seasons the game has. 

*2) Snowpine*
I love the sound of this, but I'm scared it's too wintery for the seasonal setting of the game.

*3) Celestisle*
I love the celestial element to this as well as the "isle" pun in the name, but my concern is that it sounds kind of weird when said aloud. Kind of like a person with a southern accent trying to say "celestial." Lol

*4) Argisle*
I like the pun in this one(argyle, like the pattern) and I also love how it sounds. Just wanted something more mystical.

*5) Heliotrope*
I LOOOVE how this sounds, but I think it's a bit too sunny/warm-sounding. I want something more lunar/wintery.

I would love any insight! <3


----------



## Jas

SlaughterShy said:


> Okay, so I have narrowed down my choices, but I'm still stuck between a few!
> 
> I want my town to be kind of lunar/wintery/magical, with a lot of cute as well.
> 
> *1) Silverpine*
> I like this because it's a bit wintery/magical but not to where it's _too_ wintery, considering the nice four seasons the game has.
> 
> *2) Snowpine*
> I love the sound of this, but I'm scared it's too wintery for the seasonal setting of the game.
> 
> *3) Celestisle*
> I love the celestial element to this as well as the "isle" pun in the name, but my concern is that it sounds kind of weird when said aloud. Kind of like a person with a southern accent trying to say "celestial." Lol
> 
> *4) Argisle*
> I like the pun in this one(argyle, like the pattern) and I also love how it sounds. Just wanted something more mystical.
> 
> *5) Heliotrope*
> I LOOOVE how this sounds, but I think it's a bit too sunny/warm-sounding. I want something more lunar/wintery.
> 
> I would love any insight! <3



i love silverpine! you could also potentially shorten heliotrope into helios (it's the god of the sun in greek mythology but sounds a little more magical and kinda reminds me of snow crystals for some reason)!


----------



## Romaki

SlaughterShy said:


> it sounds kind of weird when said aloud. Kind of like a person with a southern accent trying to say "celestial." Lol



Wow this is so true, I didn't even notice that when you made your thread! 

Argisle is also fun, but it just makes me think arrrrrrrgisle.


I do think -pine suits your theme a little bit better. Some more ideas: Greypine, Ashpine, Coalpine, Shadowpine, Coolpine, Ghostpine, Heliopine, Onyxpine


----------



## SlaughterShy

Jas said:


> i love silverpine! you could also potentially shorten heliotrope into helios (it's the god of the sun in greek mythology but sounds a little more magical and kinda reminds me of snow crystals for some reason)!



Silverpine might just have to be my winner! I like Helios, but I want a more moon vs sun kind of vibe. It's a shame that Lunatrope just doesn't sound as good!



Romaki said:


> Wow this is so true, I didn't even notice that when you made your thread!
> 
> Argisle is also fun, but it just makes me think arrrrrrrgisle.
> 
> 
> I do think -pine suits your theme a little bit better. Some more ideas: Greypine, Ashpine, Coalpine, Shadowpine, Coolpine, Ghostpine, Heliopine, Onyxpine



Ooooooh, I love Greypine! LOL I hear the same with Argisle; sounds kind of pirate-y. Thank you so much for your help! <3


----------



## LilBee

carackobama said:


> So my island is going to be a pastel/pink theme with a magical/celestial/slightly space-y touch, and I’m trying to decide between a few different names atm:
> 
> Celestia
> Twinkle
> Stardust
> Star Bay (links to my current ACNL town Moon Bay)
> 
> Which of these do y’all like most? Thank you in advance! <3


I love Celestia! I also want to create a magical themed island  I also like Stardust too.


----------



## Squiddles

I usually name my characters Squid but I think I'm going to name this character Tai after my longest running D&D character. As for my islands name I'm going to call it Avernus to match the campaign theme my character is from. We're currently going through the levels of Hell and Avernus was the first and most important one for her.

But my island theme will not be like Hell at all hah. I really like cutesy or rustic themes.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Khaelis said:


> You get 10 characters for both your villager's name and your island's name.



Thank you!!


----------



## gh0st

I am so undecided about a name!!

I think I want my Mayor's name to be Lavender. But for my town name I don't know.

I want it to be something natural and ethereal...

I like words like Tea, Moss, Mist, Cloud..... Star.... idk man... I'm at a loss


----------



## anne17

My island is going to stay on the leaf theme - my new leaf towns are Leafburg and Leafboro (this has nothing to do with the title and now reading them together this seems stupid ooof.) Okay sooo.... maybe something else. I was thinking Leafglenn.


----------



## Hanif1807

So i have some ideas for my island name; *"Zash", "Aero", "Ventum", or "Caeli"*, but i'm kinda undecisive of what to choose because every name has it's own charm

for "Zash", i like it because it's my New Leaf town name so i can still sense the feeling of playing New Leaf in New Horizons and i've been using the name for other non-AC stuffs for a long time

for "Aero", "Ventum", and "Caeli", i like it because three of them are from Latin which mean "Air" or "Wind" and i like anything that goes with it, although one or more of those names might've already taken

So, yeah, i need a little helping hand here


----------



## solace

My first town in ACNL was Rivendell inspired by the book/movie Lord of the Rings: FOTR. It is my one of my favorite movies to date.

I will follow suit with the island theme by the inspiration of the movie Kimi No Na Wa (Your Name) therefore naming my island Aogashima. Its kind of poetic justice that it's a real remote island in Japan and one can only get there by helicopter. Never been there in RL. Closest I have been was when I went to Nagano, so I have some idea how I want to terraform. 

Hope that helps anyone that seems stuck!


----------



## miyac

I'm trying to decide between these names:

Starwick
Moon Cove
Lunaria
Lumen Cove
Moondust (which I always use)

I'm leaning towards Starwick.
Which of these do you all like best?


----------



## Riley9

I'm stuck between

Candor
Zodia
Storywood
Sugar Isle
Lunardi
Peach Park/PeachParks (will have peaches of course)


----------



## solace

What is your theme? 
Starwick is great. Lunaria is close second.


----------



## deerprongs

miyac said:


> I'm trying to decide between these names:
> 
> Starwick
> Moon Cove
> Lunaria
> Lumen Cove
> Moondust (which I always use)
> 
> I'm leaning towards Starwick.
> Which of these do you all like best?



I love Starwick! It's such a nice name.



Riley9 said:


> I'm stuck between
> 
> Candor
> Zodia
> Storywood
> Sugar Isle
> Lunardi
> Peach Park/PeachParks (will have peaches of course)



Ooh, Zodia is really pretty! I'm getting astrology vibes here (zodiacs) and I love it :'D


I'll be naming my island Monkey Paw, and my villager's name will be Sun Wu. The theme is pretty much gonna be a "ruined civilization-turned paradise for monkeys" so it's going to be very overgrown and if bananas are still in the game, they'll be everywhere (assuming we can put them elsewhere besides the beach)! It's a really simple idea thus far, but we'll see what I end up doing with it!


----------



## miyac

solace said:


> What is your theme?
> Starwick is great. Lunaria is close second.





deerprongs said:


> I love Starwick! It's such a nice name.




Thank you to both! I don't really have a theme maybe just a Moon/Star one. 

I will go with Starwick then, I really like how it sounds!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I wanna go with a flower theme but I've also come up with Honeycomb, Cosmos Bay and MoonMist. I have no idea what to name my character tho ;-;


----------



## DaCoSim

Ughhhhhh... freakin GameStop originally canceled their midnight release (due to corona) and then decided to let us get our preorders at 7.... but they didn’t let any of us know this... sooooo I have more time to think up a name. Due to this coming out in the middle of all the crazy going on, I’m thinking of naming my town one of the following: Quarantine, Kwaruntyn (Same as the first but spelled dif), CovidCove, Apocalypse, (I realize these are prob not funny to some, and I’m not considering them to be humorous, but as my job just shut down due to it, and I am now with out a paying job for the foreseeable future, I thought I might name the island after our current time.) I am also considering the name Loahust. I LUVED the show Lost, which was filmed on the island of Oahu so I thought about combining the names. My character, as always, will be named Midori.


----------



## Squanchy

Yeah, gamestop did us pretty dirty so I instead just digitally downloaded it and will just put my preorder money towards the companion guide. I'm going to be naming my town "*Gokuraku*" which is japanese Buddhist term for "Paradise"


----------



## Flick

Riley9 said:


> I'm stuck between
> 
> Candor
> Zodia
> Storywood
> Sugar Isle
> Lunardi
> Peach Park/PeachParks (will have peaches of course)



I'm a bit biased since peaches are my favorite town fruit, but I love the name Peach Park!


----------



## Celinalia

i actually have some ideas for y'all! my island name is maluhia, which is hawaiian for peace and safety. use a translator for hawaiian words, they all sound so pretty. or look up hawaiian names. i couldn't decide at first which one i should take because they were all great :')


----------



## carackobama

miyac said:


> I'm trying to decide between these names:
> 
> Starwick
> Moon Cove
> Lunaria
> Lumen Cove
> Moondust (which I always use)
> 
> I'm leaning towards Starwick.
> Which of these do you all like best?



I love Starwick!


----------



## deSPIRIA

blueasteria said:


> In less than one hour, I can play ! But I hesitate about the island name !
> I'll make it mythologic ; different parts (celtic, roman/greek, chinese, egyptian, maybe nordic) with villagers according to "their" part (for example Ankha for the egyptian one) and one humain in each of them. Sorry for poor English tonight !
> 
> My name ideas are :
> 
> *Enchantée *: french feminine adjective meaning "enchanted". Because mythology means magic in a way
> *Jadis *: french for "long ago", "once". Because mythology is old !
> *Fortunate *: I don't know exactly why I love this one, but I like it !
> *Thulé *: name of an island that doesn't exist, like a legendary one
> *Émeraude *: french for "Emerald"
> *Caer Sidi* : name of an celtic otherworld fortress
> *Avalon *: otherworld in arthurian legend
> *Tír na nÓg* : one of the names of the celtic otherworld
> 
> I admit I prefer Fortunate and Enchantée, but maybe you guys have another idea ?



these are all really nice, my favourites of the bunch are enchantée and caer sidi



gh0st said:


> I am so undecided about a name!!
> 
> I think I want my Mayor's name to be Lavender. But for my town name I don't know.
> 
> I want it to be something natural and ethereal...
> 
> I like words like Tea, Moss, Mist, Cloud..... Star.... idk man... I'm at a loss



there's a website called spinxo which generates names. if you put tea moss etc in the important words section it can generate a bunch of letters and other words that might sound nice with them. it has been extremely helpful for me in the past



Hanif1807 said:


> So i have some ideas for my island name; *"Zash", "Aero", "Ventum", or "Caeli"*, but i'm kinda undecisive of what to choose because every name has it's own charm
> 
> for "Zash", i like it because it's my New Leaf town name so i can still sense the feeling of playing New Leaf in New Horizons and i've been using the name for other non-AC stuffs for a long time
> 
> for "Aero", "Ventum", and "Caeli", i like it because three of them are from Latin which mean "Air" or "Wind" and i like anything that goes with it, although one or more of those names might've already taken
> 
> So, yeah, i need a little helping hand here



caeli is my personal favourite



Riley9 said:


> I'm stuck between
> 
> Candor
> Zodia
> Storywood
> Sugar Isle
> Lunardi
> Peach Park/PeachParks (will have peaches of course)



peach park or lunardi



ElysiaCrossing said:


> I wanna go with a flower theme but I've also come up with Honeycomb, Cosmos Bay and MoonMist. I have no idea what to name my character tho ;-;



honeycomb is slightly related to flowers so you could go with that. you could also think of your favourite flower/a flower name that sounds pretty and put it in the spinxo generator, for example ive put rose in and it has generated some decent island names like rosentia or rosewood.


----------



## carackobama

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I wanna go with a flower theme but I've also come up with Honeycomb, Cosmos Bay and MoonMist. I have no idea what to name my character tho ;-;



I think Honeycomb sounds the prettiest and is the most unique too!


----------



## Momonoki

Does the game ever refer to your island as [Name] Island or Island of [Name]? I'm partial to simple, one-word island names, but if the game just refers to your island as the name you chose and nothing else, I might reconsider.


----------



## Holly...

Momonoki said:


> Does the game ever refer to your island as [Name] Island or Island of [Name]? I'm partial to simple, one-word island names, but if the game just refers to your island as the name you chose and nothing else, I might reconsider.



It's just one word! Like let's say you name it "Pear" it would be just "Pear," not "Pear Island" / "Island of Pear" etc. That feature is only available in the Japanese version I believe!


----------



## Momonoki

Holly... said:


> It's just one word! Like let's say you name it "Pear" it would be just "Pear," not "Pear Island" / "Island of Pear" etc. That feature is only available in the Japanese version I believe!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.

As for actually naming my island, I need some help there, too. I'm kicking around quite a few ideas, so please let me know if any one of them stand out to any of you!



Spoiler: Shorter



Orchid
Sprout
Moss
Garden
Tricolore
Aero
Reverie
Leeway
or Kite.

(With these ones, I'm also thinking I'd have to add a suffix, like Bay or Cove.)





Spoiler: Longer



Mossdon
Mossbud
Mosswick
Sproutden
Sproutway
or Sproutwick.



I'd appreciate any input! I shouldn't have done this so last minute, but we live and learn.


----------



## Pepita111

Momonoki said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.
> 
> As for actually naming my island, I need some help there, too. I'm kicking around quite a few ideas, so please let me know if any one of them stand out to any of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shorter
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid
> Sprout
> Moss
> Garden
> Tricolore
> Aero
> Reverie
> Leeway
> or Kite.
> 
> (With these ones, I'm also thinking I'd have to add a suffix, like Bay or Cove.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Longer
> 
> 
> 
> Mossdon
> Mossbud
> Mosswick
> Sproutden
> Sproutway
> or Sproutwick.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any input! I shouldn't have done this so last minute, but we live and learn.



I think that Orchid Bay sounds really beautiful and poetic.


----------



## Sophie23

Yeah it’s hard to think of a name for my island and I’m getting the game tomorrow lol


----------



## roseychuu

Here's the ideas I had for when naming my island!

Star Grove
Faremeadow
Campanella
Honeyrose
Sproutling
Starset Bay
Twinkle Bay

suffixes I liked:
-chatou
-haven
-grove
-realm

Unfortunately the names that ended in Bay (I really liked Twinkle Bay) are 11 characters so those were out of the question... But I ended up going with Fairmeadow because I loved how soft it sounded and I love flowers and nature. Star Grove was a very close second!


----------



## Abel

I want to name my island Banana Bay because they’re my favorite fruit.. but there are no freakin bananas in this game. 

My Switch is on sleep mode on the island naming screen and it’s killing me  idk if I wanna do Naked Love, Hippy Love, Fruitpop, Dreamdrip, Dreamscape, Canvas Cay..


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm stuck. I'm so indecisive this time around...

*Castillo *- one of Jupiter's moons, found in my favorite anime, _Cowboy Bebop_
*Catalonia* - the region used for inspiration for scenes in _Castle in the Sky_, my favorite movie
*Kohaku* - a river, the full name of Haku from _Spirited Away_, my other favorite movie
*Kakariko* - from _Legend of Zelda_! I'm taking inspiration from the town's topography for my island 
*Jiufen/Jioufen* - the mountain village in Taiwan used as reference for the Bathhouse location in _Spirited Away_
*Miyako* - An island in Japan where my friends live. My first idea!
*Laputa* - the "Castle in the Sky" itself. Also, the Japanese name of the movie! owo
*Eventide* - an island from _LoZ: Breath of the Wild_. Super elusive and fantastic part of the game
*Korok* - just cute, koroks are creatures from the _Legend of Zelda_ series 
*Numahara* - the station visible in the water train scene from _Spirited Away_.  
*Porthaven* - a small seaside village, one of the locations of Howl's house in _Howl's Moving Castle_

any input? none of them really have a ton precedence over the others. I thought I narrowed it down to three then I came up with a bunch more just now so I need help lol


----------



## Cheybunny

Abel said:


> I want to name my island Banana Bay because they’re my favorite fruit.. but there are no freakin bananas in this game.
> 
> My Switch is on sleep mode on the island naming screen and it’s killing me &#55357;&#56877; idk if I wanna do Naked Love, Hippy Love, Fruitpop, Dreamdrip, Dreamscape, Canvas Cay..



I say Fruitpop!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm stuck. I'm so indecisive this time around...
> 
> *Castillo *- one of Jupiter's moons, found in my favorite anime, _Cowboy Bebop_
> *Catalonia* - the region used for inspiration for scenes in _Castle in the Sky_, my favorite movie
> *Kohaku* - a river, the full name of Haku from _Spirited Away_, my other favorite movie
> *Kakariko* - from _Legend of Zelda_! I'm taking inspiration from the town's topography for my island
> *Jiufen/Jioufen* - the mountain village in Taiwan used as reference for the Bathhouse location in _Spirited Away_
> *Miyako* - An island in Japan where my friends live. My first idea!
> *Laputa* - the "Castle in the Sky" itself. Also, the Japanese name of the movie! owo
> *Eventide* - an island from _LoZ: Breath of the Wild_. Super elusive and fantastic part of the game
> *Korok* - just cute, koroks are creatures from the _Legend of Zelda_ series
> *Numahara* - the station visible in the water train scene from _Spirited Away_.
> *Porthaven* - a small seaside village, one of the locations of Howl's house in _Howl's Moving Castle_
> 
> any input? none of them really have a ton precedence over the others. I thought I narrowed it down to three then I came up with a bunch more just now so I need help lol



I personally love Porthaven !!!


----------



## iExist

Mine is called "Muunspore!" Here's some naming tips.

1. Pick a theme. If you don't have an island theme, the name won't fit it correctly. If you don't have a theme, you could make a name and make the theme according to the name!
2. Pick some words that relate to the theme. Mine was sun-moon-nature. Spores come from plants. I put u's instead of o's for "moon" to merge it with sun.
3. Here's some words for you!

Dust
Silent/Silence
Dusk
Dawn
Droplet/Dewdrop/Dew
Petal/Leaf
Faded/Fade
Lost
Veiled
Forgotten
Unknown
Mist/Misty
Discovery
Kit
Warm
Cosy
Sound
Safe
Tune/Tuned
Celebratory
Spark
Sparkle
Twinkle

Ville
Village
Town
Isle
Island
City
Den
Zone
World
Land
Place


----------



## Mayor B

I went thru so many ideas! From desserts to crystals to plants lol! I really liked PannaCotta named after the dessert. Then I looked at crystal names and found Tanzanite, my new island name! Citrine was a close second. I agree with others that Lunaria is pretty too!


----------



## Misha

So I finally kind of settled on a name, but I am not sure of how I'm going to spell it. I will probably go with some kind of historic theme in the end, with a little old town center and a more rural/forest-y outer area and maybe a manor/castle somewhere, so I wanted the name to reflect that, but I also liked the name to be (...) Isle. So I thought or the name Erstwhi(s)le, but how to spell it?

Just *Erstwhile*, where the name is the clearest but the pun/Isle part less so.

*Erstwhisle* so the pun is more clear. I'm leaning towards this, but I'm afraid people will read it as Erstwhistle or something.

*ErstwhIsle* or something like that? This looks really ugly to me, the Isle part is more clear though. I can't add a space because of the character limit. So if I'd do that I'd become something like:

*Erst Isle*?? That just looks weird, could you even tell it's supposed to refer to the word erstwhile like that?

Please let me know what you think  Or should I just ditch this altogether and go with my earlier idea of *Solitude*?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm stuck. I'm so indecisive this time around...
> 
> *Castillo *- one of Jupiter's moons, found in my favorite anime, _Cowboy Bebop_
> *Catalonia* - the region used for inspiration for scenes in _Castle in the Sky_, my favorite movie
> *Kohaku* - a river, the full name of Haku from _Spirited Away_, my other favorite movie
> *Kakariko* - from _Legend of Zelda_! I'm taking inspiration from the town's topography for my island
> *Jiufen/Jioufen* - the mountain village in Taiwan used as reference for the Bathhouse location in _Spirited Away_
> *Miyako* - An island in Japan where my friends live. My first idea!
> *Laputa* - the "Castle in the Sky" itself. Also, the Japanese name of the movie! owo
> *Eventide* - an island from _LoZ: Breath of the Wild_. Super elusive and fantastic part of the game
> *Korok* - just cute, koroks are creatures from the _Legend of Zelda_ series
> *Numahara* - the station visible in the water train scene from _Spirited Away_.
> *Porthaven* - a small seaside village, one of the locations of Howl's house in _Howl's Moving Castle_
> 
> any input? none of them really have a ton precedence over the others. I thought I narrowed it down to three then I came up with a bunch more just now so I need help lol



I really like Laputa and Eventide. They both sound beautiful, and if you know the places in their respective film/games, it immediately conjures up an image of those islands in your mind. Porthaven is also a nice choice. I remember the location in the film less clearly, but it gives a vibe of a cute seaside town immediately.


----------



## Pink Issyboo

What's your opinion?  I named my island "Banna Bays," but I'm wondering if I should shorten it to "Banna" for the sake of concision, and to instead let the island's bays do the talking.  

Banna Bays or Banna?


----------



## Sheba

Pink Issyboo said:


> What's your opinion?  I named my island "Banna Bays," but I'm wondering if I should shorten it to "Banna" for the sake of concision, and to instead let the island's bays do the talking.
> 
> Banna Bays or Banna?



Honestly, I like "Banna" more since "Banna Bays" sounds a lot like the name "Barnaby" to me (but I am not a native English speaker so that might just be me).

I need help with my island name, too. Normally, I tend to name towns, farms and the like in games "Cadenza" since over 20 years, but the island is not really a town (yet). I'm really used to the name and still love it very, very much. 
I do, however, consider naming the island "Prahna" (or "Prana", which is also a valid spelling), which was the name for 'paradise' in a very old videogame I played and which somehow stuck with me until today. So I'm torn between these two (well, three with the alternate spelling) names now. Any opinions?


----------



## mermaidshelf

Hey, sorry if this has been answered already. It's Sunday in my game but I don't see the turnip baby? I have Gulliver so maybe that's why she's not showing up.


----------



## Deimos

@Mermaidshelf She may not be in this game. I don't know.


----------



## Momonoki

I ended up choosing "Reverie" as my island name, but now I'm having second thoughts as it's not the original French spelling, that being Rêverie (but Reverie is still the English spelling). Does anybody else think that's an issue, or am I just being too much of a perfectionist? It took me five hours to find the map I have, and it's perfect, so I'd rather not make the same mistake as I did in New Leaf and constantly reset.


----------



## goldn

i was planning on naming my island Ukoi after my tomodachi life island, but i'm not sure about names for my villager. in all the ac games i've played, i've named my villager something that starts with 'K', and i can't really come up with anymore names that start with K and fit the limit


----------



## tywashere

I don't have the game yet, but I'm looking for a whimsical word that starts with 'T' to name my main villager.


----------



## deerprongs

After a reset, I ended up settling on the name *Koi Pond* for my town. It was a name that came to me out of nowhere and I immediately fell in love with it. I love koi fish, and it has such a peaceful vibe about it that I knew it was the perfect name for my island.


----------



## M_Rat

I'm looking for a British Colony sounding island name, like how IRL we have the Falklands (but not actually that). As for Character, naming isn't my issue, but gender. I'm male, but I have this weird desire to play as a female, just so it feels different, if that makes sense.


----------



## deerprongs

M_Rat said:


> I'm looking for a British Colony sounding island name, like how IRL we have the Falklands (but not actually that). As for Character, naming isn't my issue, but gender. I'm male, but I have this weird desire to play as a female, just so it feels different, if that makes sense.



Hey nothing wrong with playing a female as a guy! I'm female and enjoy playing guys in a lot of games, though my NH character is female as I think their clothing options and hair styles are cuter. If you wanna play a female, go ahead! You can always change it later if you decide you'd rather play a guy anyway!


----------



## LancashireLass

*Island name*

I named my island Rosehill it’s the name of the area  as to where I live, and why not xxxx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I named my island Rosehill it’s the name of the area  as to where I live, and why not xxxx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I named my island Rosehill it’s the name of the area  as to where I live, and why not xxxx

- - - Post Merge - - -



M_Rat said:


> I'm looking for a British Colony sounding island name, like how IRL we have the Falklands (but not actually that). As for Character, naming isn't my issue, but gender. I'm male, but I have this weird desire to play as a female, just so it feels different, if that makes sense.



Great concept, I,m female but I have two characters one girl one boy.


----------



## M_Rat

LancashireLass said:


> Great concept, I,m female but I have two characters one girl one boy.



I am glad that it is totally normal in this game to play the opposite gender. I've gender swapped in single player games, but multiplayer I always worried people would judge me. Nice to know the AC community is a good bunch. 

I'm still struggling with the name though. I could just call it Empire Isle, but I want something more unique, that still gives off the colony vibe.


----------



## Athelwyn

I am Athelwyn of Ruddyoak--this was also my main mayor & town name from New Leaf. I used them again because that town meant the world to me. That's also the problem--I'm indecisive because it feels like I'm creating a false copy of that town, and now I'm wondering if I should start over with something new.

(The names came from an old LotR computer game--Athelwyn was a ranger/sorceress and Ruddyoak was an Ent. Both my NL town and my NH island are LotR-themed.)


----------



## thimes

So i've been thinking about creating a Town that pays hommage to Studio Ghibli's movies, but i cannot come up with a name for the character and the island.

So far i thought about Jiburi or maybe Giburi as the town's name, but i am kind of uncertain.


----------



## deerprongs

thimes said:


> So i've been thinking about creating a Town that pays hommage to Studio Ghibli's movies, but i cannot come up with a name for the character and the island.
> 
> So far i thought about Jiburi or maybe Giburi as the town's name, but i am kind of uncertain.



As a fan of Ghibli movies, this makes me very happy! Which movie is your favorite? You could use that as inspiration for the town name and build an idea from there.


----------



## thimes

deerprongs said:


> As a fan of Ghibli movies, this makes me very happy! Which movie is your favorite? You could use that as inspiration for the town name and build an idea from there.


Whisper of the Heart is my favorite movie and it seems to take place in Tokyo. Not sure i want to name it after a real-life location though, because it might break the immersion.

I really love Howl's moving castle and Princess Mononoke aswell.


----------



## Sanaki

thimes said:


> Whisper of the Heart is my favorite movie and it seems to take place in Tokyo. Not sure i want to name it after a real-life location though, because it might break the immersion.
> 
> I really love Howl's moving castle and Princess Mononoke aswell.



Mononoke kinda sounds cute, but it's probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## thimes

Ahri said:


> Mononoke kinda sounds cute, but it's probably not what you're looking for.



I thought about it to be honest! At first, i was thinking about naming it either Irontown or Mononoke, because i wanted it to have a nature vs urbanization theme. 

I would chose a map that is separated by a river and then make a urbanized city in one side and a beautiful forest in the other.

However, i was afraid Irontown would seem out of place because it's very non-animal crossing sounding, it's the opposite of cute.

On the other hand, Mononoke is more cute, but it might also be too on the nose.


----------



## Mu~

So I already named my island, but in case we can change it in the future or I restart...
I'm a big fan of Kero chan from cardcaptor Sakura, wanted a name related to him.


----------



## Bk1234

Do you guys like the name Amity Isle? I was also considering Newport


----------



## deleted

My island’s name is Ardenn and I love it so much. It’s the best name I’ve given an Animal Crossing town.

I’m not sure what inspired me to name it that. I remember reading Shakespeare in school a few years and the name “Ardenne” came up. It just stuck with me, I guess. I prefer it with two Ns and no E.

My character’s name is my real name: Raven. Yes, that’s my legal first name. Sometimes people think that it’s some kind of gaming persona but it’s my actual name.


----------



## bloopedoo

Bk1234 said:


> Do you guys like the name Amity Isle? I was also considering Newport



I think they both sound really nice!


----------



## Aleigh

Bk1234 said:


> Do you guys like the name Amity Isle? I was also considering Newport


Those both are great names but if I had to choose I'd say Amity Isle


----------



## Mikuchu

I went with Avalon. The Welsh meaning of which can also mean isle of apples...too bad I only have peaches. Coulda planned that one a little better I suppose.


----------



## LemonAlpaca

I need help with naming my islander and Island name, It going to be fantasy type

Islander name example: Zelda (It's a nice name but, to mainstream)
Island name example: WinterLite (< I actually like this one but, I'm not settled on it. I want to get more Idea's)

Please and thank-you


----------



## Rosie Moon

LemonAlpaca said:


> I need help with naming my islander and Island name, It going to be fantasy type
> 
> Islander name example: Zelda (It's a nice name but, to mainstream)
> Island name example: WinterLite (< I actually like this one but, I'm not settled on it. I want to get more Idea's)
> 
> Please and thank-you



Skyrim

Idk why but that’s the first fantasy-style name that came to mind that isn’t Hyrule


----------



## Eievui

Nevermind! Please ignore this post 

Hi! I'm thinking of a name for my second island, what do y'all think of these:

*Koi Kliff/ Koi Cliff *(I love Koi fish and I thought of *Koi Cove* and* Cape Koi* as well. I would consider Cliff with a K because it reminds me of K.K. Slider.)


----------



## Blood Eclipse

‏‏‎ ‎


----------



## Stephanie92

I'll be playing NH tomorrow for the first time and I hadn't thought about this..... Not for a long while at least. I spent so long trying not to think about it that I saw this thread and it now just occurred to me, I need an island name.


----------



## mushymushroom

town names:

rosebud
honeysuckle 
lucky 
disneyland 
waffleton 
coconut 
cloudy 
peachy 

COMMENT MORE BELOW ))


----------



## daisyy

these are all really cute! i really like the first two  good luck!!

other flower themed ideas:
blossom, petal, bloom


----------



## Dewasa

mushymushroom said:


> town names:
> 
> rosebud
> honeysuckle
> lucky
> disneyland
> waffleton
> coconut
> cloudy
> peachy
> 
> COMMENT MORE BELOW ))


I really like Rosebud. As your island started from something small that'll eventually grow to something great if nurtured properly.

Good luck!


----------



## Saah

So for obvious reasons this isn't urgent at all, but... I really need help thinking of a name for the guest account! My island's name is Phyre and it's a medieval kingdom-inspired island. All other accounts use real names. My thoughts so far:

*Ash* - it's a real name, goes really well with the fire imagery, plus it's gender neutral. But I don't know how a guest would feel about playing under a real name that isn't theirs.
*Chandler* - it could pass as a name, would fit the island since every villager has a sort of medieval shop (Bianca runs a tavern, Molly is a potter, etc), also fits the fire imagery, but it's not really that gender neutral, and sounds a lot like Chad.
*Ambassador* - fits both the guest role and the island's theme, but it's not a real name, so it doesn't really fit in and having villagers ask me if I know Ambassador's favorite tv show would be pretty weird.
I'm very very open to other suggestions!


----------



## Dewasa

Saah said:


> So for obvious reasons this isn't urgent at all, but... I really need help thinking of a name for the guest account! My island's name is Phyre and it's a medieval kingdom-inspired island. All other accounts use real names. My thoughts so far:
> 
> *Ash* - it's a real name, goes really well with the fire imagery, plus it's gender neutral. But I don't know how a guest would feel about playing under a real name that isn't theirs.
> *Chandler* - it could pass as a name, would fit the island since every villager has a sort of medieval shop (Bianca runs a tavern, Molly is a potter, etc), also fits the fire imagery, but it's not really that gender neutral, and sounds a lot like Chad.
> *Ambassador* - fits both the guest role and the island's theme, but it's not a real name, so it doesn't really fit in and having villagers ask me if I know Ambassador's favorite tv show would be pretty weird.
> I'm very very open to other suggestions!


What about Noble? Can go either way, in terms of sounding like a name and a title that fits your theme. Also not gender specific and the player will feel like they are part of royalty.


----------



## mushymushroom

sorry for this late replyy 
but bloom is so cuteee i might use that one aha


----------



## xMartin

I named my island Domingo, as it's Sunday in Portuguese (where my wife IRL was born), plus it's the laziest day of the week and I want my island to be chilled out ...


----------



## Sander

I'm so undecided on a proper island name, but I've narrowed it down to 3 options after long consideration. Which of these 3 do you think fits a national park themed island best?
- Wildecrest
- Beau Bayou
- Little Oak


----------



## xara

Sander said:


> I'm so undecided on a proper island name, but I've narrowed it down to 3 options after long consideration. Which of these 3 do you think fits a national park themed island best?
> - Wildecrest
> - Beau Bayou
> - Little Oak



i really like wildecrest!


----------



## Quinni

I'm getting acnh soon...but I'm stuck on naming my island because I don't want to name it something I won't like later. 
Im trying to find pretty sounding Japanese words to use, like PichiPichi which means lively, or energetic in Japanese, and heiwana which means peaceful. But I'm just not sure.
If you have any recommendations please lmk lol


----------



## graciemayy

In New Leaf i named my mayor with just my name, but i found that most other people made up a name. Should i do this in New Horizons? Ideally i’d like to do a nickname but my name’s Gracie and i don’t really like Grace so i’ve never had a nickname. I’m aiming to make my character look somewhat like me but changing hair colour

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

I don’t want to mess up my island name. I restarted so many towns in new leaf because i didn’t like the name later on, but i don’t want to do this in acnh. any name suggestions? i want something that sounds pretty


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I named my island “Erinacea”, which is the first half of the scientific name for the hedgehog broom plant. I am obsessed with hedgehogs but didn’t want an island named “Sonic” or “Prickles”  

I think scientific words can sounds surprisingly beautiful. If you’re looking for a name, I’d highly suggest looking at your favourite plant/animal species for inspiration!


----------



## Sophie23

I need help~


----------



## Sophie23

hi, I’m thinking of restarting my island, so does anyone have any good ideas for a cute island name?
And an idea for the flag?


If you have any ideas please comment below, thank you and stay safe~

^u^


----------



## Sophie23

~Bump~


----------



## Sophie23

~Bump~


----------



## Sophie23

~Bump~


----------



## jokk

are you going for any specific theme?


----------



## Sophie23

jokk said:


> are you going for any specific theme?


just kawaii/cute themed~
the flag will be a cute korilakkuma flag<3


----------



## Sophie23

~Bump~


----------



## Sophie23

Can you help me please?


----------



## Sophie23

Bump


----------



## Sophie23

hi, I’m thinking of restarting. Any ideas for cute island names?


----------



## Sophie23

Please help me


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

An island name can be anything that intrest you. Or mean something for different people there is a island namong thead already here of you need some insperation.


----------



## habsinator

Do you guys prefer Honeybloom, Moonrise, or Maplebay for a new island?


----------



## brockbrock

I really like Maplebay!


----------



## necrofantasia

honeybloom is pretty sweet sounding, try that one!


----------



## habsinator

My two favorites are Honeybloom and Maplebay! This is so hard lol


----------



## carackobama

I guess it depends on your theme! what kind of vibe are you going for with your island?


----------



## Autumn <3

i really like honeybloom : ) but they’re all cute!


----------



## DawnAri

Honeybloom is adorable!


----------



## Clock

I like the name Maplebay, but Honeybloom does sound nice.


----------



## Zerous

I think honeybloom sounds really nice, with maplebay a close second


----------



## Jas

honeybloom is really cute, i'd choose that one! i kinda like the sound of maple bay as two words


----------



## galactickat4240

I love Moonrise a lot but Honeybloom is super cute too!


----------



## Mu~

Cardcaptor Sakura inspired names please?


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## OceanTyrant

Beautiful names thus far and here are a few ideas of mine.  Some of which I've used when I reset my game a few times ...

Avalon and Camelot both of which I'm sure needs little introduction  

Madrigal - From Breaking Bad which I'm a huge fan of . 

Britannia - Game world on which the very classic RPG Ultima was based upon and the very first rpg I played 

Pandora - if you're a fan of the FPS Borderlands then this needs no explanation 

Orlais, Skyhold, Val Royeaux, Weisshaupt, Kirkwall ... - just a few from the RPG Dragon Age which sits amongst my top3 RPGs of all time 

Cheers fellas !


----------



## Sloom

hi everyone I just wanted to let you know that my brother got animal crossing today and the island name he picked was Broth Isle

have a good day


----------



## June

OceanTyrant said:


> Orlais, Skyhold, Val Royeaux, Weisshaupt, Kirkwall ... - just a few from the RPG Dragon Age which sits amongst my top3 RPGs of all time



i went through all of these before settling on something completely different, haha! except val royeaux, i believe, doesn't fit the character limit sadly. i originally tried to input that as my island name and it was short one or two letters iirc ^^


----------



## ohno dannie

restarted and i wanna have an island name that sounds kinda magical..suggestions please


----------



## Darkesque_

Wildecliff, Byhill, Wayfort, Newwald, Bellview, Crystalbush, Butterley, Fallgate, Lochston, , Valview, Goldston, Summernesse, Southfield, Janvale, Greenmist, Snowway, Westgrass, Westerhill, Flowerbush, Redwheat, Olddell, Glasshill, Elvenar 

(I used a fantasy town name generator)


----------



## ohno dannie

animeshadowpanda said:


> Wildecliff, Byhill, Wayfort, Newwald, Bellview, Crystalbush, Butterley, Fallgate, Lochston, , Valview, Goldston, Summernesse, Southfield, Janvale, Greenmist, Snowway, Westgrass, Westerhill, Flowerbush, Redwheat, Olddell, Glasshill, Elvenar
> 
> (I used a fantasy town name generator)


imma go with bellview


----------



## Darkesque_

ohno dannie said:


> imma go with bellview


Good choice!


----------



## tigris713

My island name is Faebelle and my island representive is Tigris (no surprise there), however, im thinking about creating another character for placing custom paths and being able to decorate another house.

The question is, should I go with a name that relates to Tigris? Or to Hogwarts?(because the new house will be hogwarts)

Here's what i have so far for possible choices:

Euphrates - Like the Tigris and Euphrates River, which would be kind of funny, but would mean people would think Tigris is named after the river instead of my favorite animal.

Panthera/Raenpath/Theran - taken from tiger's scientific name Panthers Tigris, but with the letters switched, its related and it sounds cool, but does it really work for hogwarts? Are these names witchy or magical spunding enough?

Nymphadora/Nymphaea -Tonks' real name, who went to hogwarts, and also goes with the town name since nymphs are similar to faeries. But it just seems to simple and plain to go with this choice.

I'm also open to other ideas if anyone wants to suggest something!


----------



## OllieOllie

Khaelis said:


> You get 10 characters for both your villager's name and your island's name.


Thanks


----------



## Rubombee

tigris713 said:


> My island name is Faebelle and my island representive is Tigris (no surprise there), however, im thinking about creating another character for placing custom paths and being able to decorate another house.
> 
> The question is, should I go with a name that relates to Tigris? Or to Hogwarts?(because the new house will be hogwarts)
> 
> Here's what i have so far for possible choices:
> 
> Euphrates - Like the Tigris and Euphrates River, which would be kind of funny, but would mean people would think Tigris is named after the river instead of my favorite animal.
> 
> Panthera/Raenpath/Theran - taken from tiger's scientific name Panthers Tigris, but with the letters switched, its related and it sounds cool, but does it really work for hogwarts? Are these names witchy or magical spunding enough?
> 
> Nymphadora/Nymphaea -Tonks' real name, who went to hogwarts, and also goes with the town name since nymphs are similar to faeries. But it just seems to simple and plain to go with this choice.
> 
> I'm also open to other ideas if anyone wants to suggest something!


So, I don't know if you still haven't decided, but…

From what I've read, If I were you I'd be choosing between the last "two" suggestions. I think Panthera/Raenpath/Theran all sound very well magical enough! Maybe the middle one the most, since it also reminds of "Raven" (and thus perhaps Ravenclaw)?

Panthera would make your IR's and this char's names pretty coordinated, since panther is also another feline species. Theran somehow feels more like ancient magic to me, so maybe it would fit with the faery theme (like, ancient magical creatures)?

Nymphadora/Nymphaea also sound like a good idea, but then you lose that little link with the "tiger" of your IR. So I tried mixing it with the above just for fun, and I found Panthadora/Theradora! I think they sound nice :3

I hope this helps ;p


----------



## tigris713

I like Theradora and Ravenpath. I also thought of Meerkat and Maru as other ideas. Tigris was a camp name, and so is Meerkat. Then Maru is the name of my familiar in DnD. Decisions decisions. Thanks your input!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

What about Cresentia


----------



## Bebba

I apologise if this isn't the right place to ask this specifically, but I thought making a thread for this kind of a question wasn't a good idea and this is the closest pre-existing thread I can find!

Anyway, I already have an island name which is Hazy Falls. I settled on this name a while before I got the game, simply for the reason a lot of things I've named in the past (usernames etc.) has the word Hazy/Haze in it. Not sure why, I just like it! Anyway, at first the name reminded me of clouds and a moon but honestly, now I'm not so sure.

My question is, what does the name "Hazy Falls" make you think of? I'm struggling with an idea for a potential flag because I'm not sure what the name really makes me think of anymore, but the theme of my island is very "witchy". I hope it's okay to ask this here!


----------



## Rubombee

Bebba said:


> I apologise if this isn't the right place to ask this specifically, but I thought making a thread for this kind of a question wasn't a good idea and this is the closest pre-existing thread I can find!
> 
> Anyway, I already have an island name which is Hazy Falls. I settled on this name a while before I got the game, simply for the reason a lot of things I've named in the past (usernames etc.) has the word Hazy/Haze in it. Not sure why, I just like it! Anyway, at first the name reminded me of clouds and a moon but honestly, now I'm not so sure.
> 
> My question is, what does the name "Hazy Falls" make you think of? I'm struggling with an idea for a potential flag because I'm not sure what the name really makes me think of anymore, but the theme of my island is very "witchy". I hope it's okay to ask this here!



Hi there! Ok so, funny thing, when I first read your island name I thought of the season (fall/autumn) before realizing you probably meant waterfalls x)
But this did give me a little idea for maybe a flag!

Just be aware that I don't really have access to many colors nor a convenient editing tool rn so I made a small messy drawing on my phone :'3
So, suggestion (aka what popped up in my head):







I tried to make the background kinda dark. On the left is a waterfall (supposed to be a lighter color but oh well), and on the right is an autumn tree! I tried to add some haze in the form of clouds or coming from the bottom of the waterfall.
Of course it looked way better in my head, but heh :'3

I hope this little mess helps you? :'D


----------



## Bebba

Rubombee said:


> Hi there! Ok so, funny thing, when I first read your island name I thought of the season (fall/autumn) before realizing you probably meant waterfalls x)
> But this did give me a little idea for maybe a flag!
> 
> Just be aware that I don't really have access to many colors nor a convenient editing tool rn so I made a small messy drawing on my phone :'3
> So, suggestion (aka what popped up in my head):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make the background kinda dark. On the left is a waterfall (supposed to be a lighter color but oh well), and on the right is an autumn tree! I tried to add some haze in the form of clouds or coming from the bottom of the waterfall.
> Of course it looked way better in my head, but heh :'3
> 
> I hope this little mess helps you? :'D


Oh my gosh yes, this is such a neat idea! But yeah my initial thought was more waterfalls, even though the "falls" part didn't really play much into my thought process (I know that places exist called "x Falls") if that makes sense. BUT I do love autumn (fall) as well, so this is a really nice idea! Honestly the main thing that stuck in my head whenever I heard "hazy" was clouds and stuff, but I wanted it to be more than just clouds. But this is a super nice idea, thank you!


----------



## Miqo

I was thinking of making an all cat island, preferably all female kitties. I'm completely stumped on a name for my island.. I thought of typical things like Neko Bay or Nyan Bay, silly things like that but they seem a little.. eh. Any suggestions? :<


----------



## Rubombee

Miqo said:


> I was thinking of making an all cat island, preferably all female kitties. I'm completely stumped on a name for my island.. I thought of typical things like Neko Bay or Nyan Bay, silly things like that but they seem a little.. eh. Any suggestions? :<



Hello :D
Since you've already tried going to different languages, I went a bit this way as well! Here's what I found:

In German, there's _Kätzin_, which means "female cat", and _Kätzinnen_ which is the plural of it.
I've also found _katzenhaft_, that apparently means "catlike" and I think it sounds neat!
Then I tried another language, and for "cat" I found _koshka_ in Russian!

Any of these inspiring you?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

If you're looking for something a bit weirder, I reset today and decided to go for Goonville for my Island.

probably going to name another account to be Gibby or something weird like that


----------



## DirtyD

Wooohoooo! i get to start my 2nd island today.

I have been on the fence whether this will be a brand new nonTT island in the northern hemisphere instead or extension of my current island. (My main island is a kitty island in the southern hemisphere and  time travel like a madman)

My current island is missing flower farms, the ability to trade villagers (i mean i could but dont want to with my perfect list) and room for events...

Sooo I decided to make my new island an extension of my first.. So now im stuck doing names.

My main island is named Pooville. My ingame name is DirtyD. Im considering making it the same.. But.. That sounds.. Boring.

Any thoughts on island 2s name?  Something that references my main island would be great. I wont be avle to make u til after work today.. So i have plenty of time


----------



## xara

DirtyD said:


> Wooohoooo! i get to start my 2nd island today.
> 
> I have been on the fence whether this will be a brand new nonTT island in the northern hemisphere instead or extension of my current island. (My main island is a kitty island in the southern hemisphere and  time travel like a madman)
> 
> My current island is missing flower farms, the ability to trade villagers (i mean i could but dont want to with my perfect list) and room for events...
> 
> Sooo I decided to make my new island an extension of my first.. So now im stuck doing names.
> 
> My main island is named Pooville. My ingame name is DirtyD. Im considering making it the same.. But.. That sounds.. Boring.
> 
> Any thoughts on island 2s name?  Something that references my main island would be great. I wont be avle to make u til after work today.. So i have plenty of time



what about,, peeville lmaoo


----------



## DirtyD

xara said:


> what about,, peeville lmaoo


 Ha.  Thats funny. 

I had considered "ur in Pooville"

This part is a joke.. But i tell everyone that Pooville was choice number 2 for island names lol (really it was my first choice 20 years ago or however long lol)


----------



## SCORPA15

DirtyD said:


> Wooohoooo! i get to start my 2nd island today.
> 
> I have been on the fence whether this will be a brand new nonTT island in the northern hemisphere instead or extension of my current island. (My main island is a kitty island in the southern hemisphere and  time travel like a madman)
> 
> My current island is missing flower farms, the ability to trade villagers (i mean i could but dont want to with my perfect list) and room for events...
> 
> Sooo I decided to make my new island an extension of my first.. So now im stuck doing names.
> 
> My main island is named Pooville. My ingame name is DirtyD. Im considering making it the same.. But.. That sounds.. Boring.
> 
> Any thoughts on island 2s name?  Something that references my main island would be great. I wont be avle to make u til after work today.. So i have plenty of time


PeePeeLand? I was watching LaLa Land last night and for some reason that was the first name that came to mind.


----------



## DirtyD

SCORPA15 said:


> PeePeeLand? I was watching LaLa Land last night and for some reason that was the first name that came to mind.



never heard of La la land lol


I am going to throw this in there now too... The new island will be on a yellow switch lite lol  Peeville or Ur In Pooville are looking better and better lol


----------



## Mayor Moon

DirtyD said:


> never heard of La la land lol
> 
> 
> I am going to throw this in there now too... The new island will be on a yellow switch lite lol  Peeville or Ur In Pooville are looking better and better lol


alright, that's it, hand over your switch, you've lost switch privileges


----------



## DirtyD

Mayor Moon said:


> alright, that's it, hand over your switch, you've lost switch privileges



Is that some must play title or something?


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind~


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind~


----------



## Rubombee

MayorSophie23 said:


> I still need help please


Maybe if you could give more details on what you'd like it to be? Because if it's just "I want any name" then you can simply look through this thread for inspiration, because that's a hard request to suggest things for since it could potentially be anything. But if you gave more info (even just about stuff you like or something, you don't need to have a whole specific island theme), it would be easier to help you!


----------



## Sophie23

Rubombee said:


> Maybe if you could give more details on what you'd like it to be? Because if it's just "I want any name" then you can simply look through this thread for inspiration, because that's a hard request to suggest things for since it could potentially be anything. But if you gave more info (even just about stuff you like or something, you don't need to have a whole specific island theme), it would be easier to help you!


nevermind~


----------



## Lilyacre

I've reset my town (again) because I saw someone's map on here and fell in love with it, and rather than tear down everything in my town which will take lots of time and bells, I decided to just restart and build from the ground up. 

I have two island names in mind but i'm not sure which one to choose:

1. Lilyacre
This has been my town name since new leaf and I think it's pretty. I'm planning to have an acre in the town which is all lillies too so it kinda works with the town name. 

2. Nutshell
I find this one cute because of the phrase "in a nutshell" which would be the town catchphrase. It makes me think of nuts and acorns which gives me woodland/forest vibes, which is the theme of my island.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

1, definitely. Lilyacre works well with a woodsy theme as well, and I always love legacy names (my island is named after my City Folk town Arctin)


----------



## Miss Misty

I liked Nutshell for the exact same reason you posted before I even read your explanations.


----------



## SirSean

They're both actually really good but I think I like Nutshell just a bit better


----------



## sour

Nutshell is super cute, but I slightly slightly prefer Lilyacre because it sounds like a place name. That's just my preference though


----------



## Romaki

Personally I dislike Lilyacre because I don't like -acre as a syllable for a town/island name. And Nutshell is very cute, especially for a town-island.


----------



## Whohaw

How about Nutshell Cay ? lol


----------



## Roxxy

Or Lilyacay sorry. I like Lilyacre as legacy names are special and mean something to you. Saddo here had Bayside since City Folk


----------



## Misha

I really like Nutshell, it sounds very cute.


----------



## Alicia

I think Nutshell sounds like a really cute name!


----------



## sour

So I'm thinking of resetting my island, and have made a huge list of names I'm considering. Would love to hear some thoughts and feedback <3 Feel free to ask for the meaning, I'm not listing them because I want to hear everyone's opinion as un-influenced as possible~

Ikui
Seto
Sakurajima
Tivoli
Anju
Magnolia
Ginger Bay
Honeydew
Honey Bay
Laurea
Mellilla
Hachimitsu
Verveine
Aquila
Venetia
Honeyglade
Pandarve
Marmoris

Ideally the name would be kind of neutral? I'm still undecided if I want to go with a woodsy-foresty theme, or a Mediterrenean-antiquity overgrown ruins and statues vibe.


Edit: Added some more, see below:

Apricus
Myrtille
Glasswater
Chataigne/Châtaigne


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

gonna restart my island today.
I FINALLY made up a theme for it, being fairies/mermaids/pirates, pretty much just based off of select disney franchises i like.
any ideas for a name?


----------



## sour

LeoDaStar said:


> gonna restart my island today.
> I FINALLY made up a theme for it, being fairies/mermaids/pirates, pretty much just based off of select disney franchises i like.
> any ideas for a name?


Mermaids + pirates = Neverland

Something with Cove or Bay maybe? Glimmercove, Glimmerbay (makes me think of gold and pearls and the wings of faeries or the scales of mermaids)


----------



## Bebba

I'm kind of considering restarting my island already, even though I've only been playing for like a month  I'm just really bothered with my resident services placement!

Anyway, I went into my current island with a witchy theme in mind, and now I think I want something different. My mind changes all the time so I kind of want something neutral so it's not really bound to a particular theme, but something that makes it easy to represent on a flag! I like soft sounding words, and I still really like words associated with the moons and stars etc. I also would like a name that looks nice as all one word rather than two separate words as my last island name was separated into two words.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I have some island name suggestions I just came up with for anyone who wants them! Some of them have a certain theme, others don't.

-Mapleham
-Warmwood
-Tropicana
-Coconut Cove
-Thimble Bay
-Chansla
-Everland

Dark/witchcore:
-Bloody Bay
-Requiem 
-Redrum Grove
-Hazel Snap
-Witch Hazel Way

Avatar:
-New Ozai
-Omashu
-Ba Sing Se
-Hakoda
-Katara
-Bato
-Beifong

Mermaid/fantasy:
-Sirenscale
-Mako
-Shipwreck Island


----------



## moonlightxo

Here are some cute island names:

Ospadia
Mossfield
Foggyleaf
Falcoven
Swanmore
Faytide
Maplebell


----------



## lPeachy

Hey guys! I need some input on naming my 5th character
My current characters are: Fae, Coral, Rosewynn, and Willoughby
So I’d like the 5th to not clash too much with the currents, you know?

The fifth character’s house will be a university, so they are either going be a student or teacher!
here are my current ideas:
-Ellowynn (would be Rosewynn’s sister)
-Rylan (also Rosy’s sibling)
-Maeverie
-Reverie


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

lPeachy said:


> Hey guys! I need some input on naming my 5th character
> My current characters are: Fae, Coral, Rosewynn, and Willoughby
> So I’d like the 5th to not clash too much with the currents, you know?
> 
> The fifth character’s house will be a university, so they are either going be a student or teacher!
> here are my current ideas:
> -Ellowynn (would be Rosewynn’s sister)
> -Rylan (also Rosy’s sibling)
> -Maeverie
> -Reverie


I like Reverie a lot! Some other names I'd recommend are Elodie, Lyrine, and Yvonna!


----------



## shazzer43

I hadn't really thought about what to name my Island when I get started tomorrow, so now I am going crazy thinking about it.
I am toying with calling it Keiino Island after my favourite band.


----------



## floatingzoo

I posted a couple days ago about my thoughts on reseting my animal crossing island. I'd like to recreate the 100 acre woods map and make a winnie the pooh inspired island -- but my current island is so cluttered it would literally take almost 50 days to get close to the layout I'd like to start decorating. I'd get to keep all of my items and bells,  and I'd also really enjoy playing through the beginning of the game again!
Also for my layout plans the resident services would also have to be _closer_ to the airport -- and I'd like to be able to change other things about my map.

Haven't completely decided, but getting close to convincing myself to reset!​
Do you have any name suggestions for a Winnie The Pooh themed island? "Aker Wood" fits, however I think having something less obvious would be cute (especially if I decide I'd like to switch up themes in a year or two!)


----------



## Serabee

Hmm... Hunnyaker? Hunnaker? Hunny Wood/Hunnywood?

Also, I remember seeing your post a few days ago, and I'm excited to see what you manage to do with a new island! I LOVE your idea!


----------



## FoxFeathers

It would be Acre Wood, just a heads up.  Also, maybe "Blustery" or "Rain Cloud". Those were songs from one of the movies back in the day


----------



## floatingzoo

silveraquila said:


> It would be Acre Wood, just a heads up.  Also, maybe "Blustery" or "Rain Cloud". Those were songs from one of the movies back in the day


I actually spelt is "Aker" since that's how it's spelled on the map! (Where nearly everything is miss spelled   ) Blustery is absolutely adorable and I will definitely add it to my list thank you!






	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



Serabee said:


> Hmm... Hunnyaker? Hunnaker? Hunny Wood/Hunnywood?
> 
> Also, I remember seeing your post a few days ago, and I'm excited to see what you manage to do with a new island! I LOVE your idea!



Ah Hunnywood is so cute! I will definitely add it to the list! Yay thank you so much, I'm really looking forward to working on it!


----------



## Lightspring

Is it allowed on here to name your island in another language that doesn’t use the Roman alphabet? Probably a super dumb question but I’m fairly new to trading in New Horizons.


----------



## Sharksheep

Lightspring said:


> Is it allowed on here to name your island in another language that doesn’t use the Roman alphabet? Probably a super dumb question but I’m fairly new to trading in New Horizons.



You might be able to if you change the switch language to the language you want to make your island in and change it back to English. Or you can just play in the other language b but it might be hard to trade off you don't know the English localization name for certain item


----------



## Lightspring

Sharksheep said:


> You might be able to if you change the switch language to the language you want to make your island in and change it back to English. Or you can just play in the other language b but it might be hard to trade off you don't know the English localization name for certain item


I put it in the other language and switched it back to English. There’s no way I can play the game in Chinese, it’s just too much reading


----------



## IslaYuka

I think I'm going to restart soon and I'm not sure if I'm going to pick "Yuka" again or something else.

I was thinking of "Yuka Bay"? 

There's not really a theme.


----------



## Coco63

My boyfriend is the one who owns the switch we play animal crossing on and he started the game and chose the name, which is Froyo. It’s cute, but I think I would’ve preferred something Disney themed....

here are some I’ve thought of

Paradise Falls (Up)
Arendelle or Ahtohallan (Frozen)
Dunbroch (Brave)
Motunui or Te Fiti (Moana)
Kauai or Ohana (Lilo & Stitch)
Monstropolis (Monsters Inc.)
Agrabah or Ababwa (Aladdin)
Villeneuve (Beauty and the Beast)
Atlantica (The Little Mermaid)
Hundred Acre Woods (Winnie the Pooh)
Neverland or Pixie Hollow (Peter Pan/Tinkerbell)
Evangeline (Princess and the Frog)
Mushu (Mulan)
Castaway Cay (Disney’s private island)
Aulani (Disney resort in Hawaii)

okay, honestly I could keep going but I’ll stop here. If I ever get my own switch (and therefore my own island) I’m definitely picking out a Disney-themed island name!


----------



## John Wick

Coco63 said:


> My boyfriend is the one who owns the switch we play animal crossing on and he started the game and chose the name, which is Froyo. It’s cute, but I think I would’ve preferred something Disney themed....
> 
> here are some I’ve thought of
> 
> Paradise Falls (Up)
> Arendelle or Ahtohallan (Frozen)
> Dunbroch (Brave)
> Motunui or Te Fiti (Moana)
> Kauai or Ohana (Lilo & Stitch)
> Monstropolis (Monsters Inc.)
> Agrabah or Ababwa (Aladdin)
> Villeneuve (Beauty and the Beast)
> Atlantica (The Little Mermaid)
> Hundred Acre Woods (Winnie the Pooh)
> Neverland or Pixie Hollow (Peter Pan/Tinkerbell)
> Evangeline (Princess and the Frog)
> Mushu (Mulan)
> Castaway Cay (Disney’s private island)
> Aulani (Disney resort in Hawaii)
> 
> okay, honestly I could keep going but I’ll stop here. If I ever get my own switch (and therefore my own island) I’m definitely picking out a Disney-themed island name!


Tangled!

That's the only Disney thing I've seen, and that's because I was in hospital and it was the only channel.

Twasn't bad! ^_^


----------



## Larsi

Coco63 said:


> My boyfriend is the one who owns the switch we play animal crossing on and he started the game and chose the name, which is Froyo. It’s cute, but I think I would’ve preferred something Disney themed....
> 
> here are some I’ve thought of
> 
> Paradise Falls (Up)
> Arendelle or Ahtohallan (Frozen)
> Dunbroch (Brave)
> Motunui or Te Fiti (Moana)
> Kauai or Ohana (Lilo & Stitch)
> Monstropolis (Monsters Inc.)
> Agrabah or Ababwa (Aladdin)
> Villeneuve (Beauty and the Beast)
> Atlantica (The Little Mermaid)
> Hundred Acre Woods (Winnie the Pooh)
> Neverland or Pixie Hollow (Peter Pan/Tinkerbell)
> Evangeline (Princess and the Frog)
> Mushu (Mulan)
> Castaway Cay (Disney’s private island)
> Aulani (Disney resort in Hawaii)
> 
> okay, honestly I could keep going but I’ll stop here. If I ever get my own switch (and therefore my own island) I’m definitely picking out a Disney-themed island name!



Well the problem is your island name can only be max 10 characters long so some of them are not an option. You could always just make it Disney(land)  Or choose something that really fits everything you do. Agrabah sounds too themed and is very strange when seeing an tropical island haha.


----------



## Coco63

Larsi said:


> Well the problem is your island name can only be max 10 characters long so some of them are not an option. You could always just make it Disney(land)  Or choose something that really fits everything you do. Agrabah sounds too themed and is very strange when seeing an tropical island haha.


Oh man I totally didn’t realize it could only be 10 characters. That sucks!
Some probably are a bit too themed, but someone might like it!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm not making another island right now, but I have been getting ideas for another one. NH is my first AC game, so I kinda just went into it without a plan or knowing exactly what kind of stuff AC has.
So, I have been writing down my island ideas incase my save data ever corrupts and I have to start over, or if I get bored in the future later and want to start over with something completely different.
Any who my island idea has apples as the main/native fruit and flowers will be locked mostly to orange yellow black and purple and a little bit of white. I don't care about the native flower, but if I could pick, cosmos.
And I plan on a brick Lighthouse.
I kinda want an autumn-ish theme because i love autumn but I don't want it too heavy because I want it to still look normal through other seasons of the year.
Any ideas on what to name such an Island?
All I have is Sunny Bay >.<


----------



## Marines

Hiya everyone! I finally reset my island! But I need to come up with a name for it! I can't come up with anything! I kinda want a name that matches any theme!  Please help me  

-Marines


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Here are a few:
Mapleham
Briar Bay
Silverstone
Hyacinth (or any unique flower)
Moondew
Sunkiss
Lanlis
Harpoon
Breadgully
Tigersoot
Octowisp

They're all unique in their own ways! Some were taken from island generators online  Good luck!


----------



## Splinter

Nightshade.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

this is gonna sound rude but I intend it playfully

"Must match my town theme!"
*Doesn't give town theme*


----------



## Sheydra

Well in all fairness they said matches any theme not theirs. Nekoville.


----------



## saucySheep

Starfelt
Softcloud
Sillybois
Bunnybois (good if you have all bunnies... lol)
Treepillow


----------



## Marines

Wow! All these names are great!


----------



## succulents

here's a few!
starfall
crescent
bluebell


----------



## saucySheep

You'd better tell me if you picked one o' mine lmao


----------



## Marines

Lol! Close! I chose StarLight!


----------



## saucySheep

Ahh. Close enough haha


----------



## Serabee

BigBadButterfree said:


> this is gonna sound rude but I intend it playfully
> 
> "Must match my town theme!"
> *Doesn't give town theme*


They said must match ANY theme, lol  I'm guessing they want a name that will work even if they suddenly decide to change themes.
Anyway, glad you found one! StarLight is cute~ I chose Woodland for mine because it's versatile and can match pretty much any theme~


----------



## Marines

Serabee said:


> They said must match ANY theme, lol  I'm guessing they want a name that will work even if they suddenly decide to change themes.
> Anyway, glad you found one! StarLight is cute~ I chose Woodland for mine because it's versatile and can match pretty much any theme~


Good name! On my last island, I chose the name Tahiti and I feel like it only matched a beach theme!


----------



## Lothitine

I named my island after a fictional world (Lothal), so maybe you can do that?
Otherwise, how bout...
Sunray 
Gemshine 
Lemongrass
Chestnut
LeafFall


----------



## paleogamer11

Here are some designs that I want to see:
A Wasteland Island with the villagers Tabby, Barold, Moose, Jambette, Canberra, Truffles, Velma, Sparro, Rodney, and Limberg. It will be an unappealing paradise.
An Australia based island would also be welcome
A cultural island called M&H would be cool. I recommend Ruby, Phoebe, Hans, Knox, Ankha, Drago, Coco, Julian, Amelia, and Sterling.
And maybe a continental themed island. SafariPark, S America, and N America I think would make good islands.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

So.. I reset today!
LF an island name, with a bit of a foresty vibe, maybe a bit town-ish theme. If the amiibo villagers from NL return, only a small section will be Splatoon themed to better mach Cece, Viche, and Inkwell's area.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

DinosaurDumpster said:


> So.. I reset today!
> LF an island name, with a bit of a foresty vibe, maybe a bit town-ish theme. If the amiibo villagers from NL return, only a small section will be Splatoon themed to better mach Cece, Viche, and Inkwell's area.


Ooh good choice (I’m a bit biased tho)! Maybe something like Aspen or  Oakwood...not Evwirt tho cuz that’s not the best forest...


----------



## Eviemazing

(first time posting here, sorry if it's not allowed as I'm kinda confused ) 

So I'm thinking that if I remake my island, I want it to be heavily inspired/featuring my favorite kinds of music. Like custom designs of albums everywhere. Making flags would be difficult because I'm not very artistic but I wanna know what you guys think! 

Incase you don't know: 

Pearljamz is for the band, Pearl Jam
"Songbird" is a song written by my favvvvorite singer ever, My dude Myles Kennedy (it's really pretty) 
Fortress is after the Alter Bridge album and song "Fortress" (also written by Myles haha I'm an addict) 
Anomaly isn't a band reference but it means "something that deviates from what is standard, normal, or expected."


----------



## Dudy Dude

With regards to my character name: I see most people use their real names. However, since I have extreme gender dysphoria and hate my birth name, but don’t have a female name, I couldn’t do that. After about a half hour of thinking, I settled on Dudy Dude because I just couldn’t think of anything else.

I named my island Inverness, after the Scottish town of the same name. Someone who is a big influence in my life, and someone I’d consider a close friend, lives there. I also think it’s a pretty name for a place, and I‘ve always been fascinated with Scotland.


----------



## Utsukishi

need help!
Restarting my town and I have two island name choices!

option 1 : Orsterra 
taken from octopath traveler, a game i really love and have spent a lot of time on!

option 2 : Monte d'Or
from professor Layton cause man theyre all good games

anyway. My town is gonna be a really towny thing with railways, brick fences, etc. 

I like the sound of Monte d'Or more but Orsterra feels more theme fitting so I can't quite decide.


----------



## Rubombee

Utsukishi said:


> need help!
> Restarting my town and I have two island name choices!
> 
> option 1 : Orsterra
> taken from octopath traveler, a game i really love and have spent a lot of time on!
> 
> option 2 : Monte d'Or
> from professor Layton cause man theyre all good games
> 
> anyway. My town is gonna be a really towny thing with railways, brick fences, etc.
> 
> I like the sound of Monte d'Or more but Orsterra feels more theme fitting so I can't quite decide.


Since I was indecisive as well after reading your message, I did what I apparently do best and  _mixed them up_ 
- Morsterra
- Monterra
- d'Orsterra
- Mon'sterra


----------



## Rubombee

Eviemazing said:


> (first time posting here, sorry if it's not allowed as I'm kinda confused )
> 
> So I'm thinking that if I remake my island, I want it to be heavily inspired/featuring my favorite kinds of music. Like custom designs of albums everywhere. Making flags would be difficult because I'm not very artistic but I wanna know what you guys think!
> 
> Incase you don't know:
> 
> Pearljamz is for the band, Pearl Jam
> "Songbird" is a song written by my favvvvorite singer ever, My dude Myles Kennedy (it's really pretty)
> Fortress is after the Alter Bridge album and song "Fortress" (also written by Myles haha I'm an addict)
> Anomaly isn't a band reference but it means "something that deviates from what is standard, normal, or expected."


Just realized I missed your message, but if you still need help here's my opinion:

Maybe I just have a thing with names that are more on the original side, but I like the first two (Pearljamz & Songbird) because I think you'd see them less often than Fortress (a noun that already refers to a place people live in) or Anomaly.
I don't know if my usual technique of "mix 'em up" would work here though :'D
So going off my own "trying to be unique" feeling, Pearljamz seems better, but you've written more about Myles Kennedy than them, so maybe you'd like Songbird better? that one would be great if you did a birds-only island
and also Pearljamz keeps reminding me of Pearl from Splatoon 2 srdtfgyhjklm
Also I tried mixing up the last two words anyway and got "Formaly" which I thought was funny so I'm mentioning it zdhbjkf

Aaand hope this mess of a post helped you? Maybe?


----------



## Lysal

Hi. I'm getting Animal Crossing New Horizons next week for my birthday. I need a name for my Island. This is going to be my FIRST Animal Crossing game so it needs to be special. I was thinking along the lines of basing the name off other games I like for example Pokemon Locations or something based of Crash Bandicoot, or something based off Sonic the Hedgehog...I don't really know. Open to ANY ideas.


----------



## Rubombee

Lysal said:


> Hi. I'm getting Animal Crossing New Horizons next week for my birthday. I need a name for my Island. This is going to be my FIRST Animal Crossing game so it needs to be special. I was thinking along the lines of basing the name off other games I like for example Pokemon Locations or something based of Crash Bandicoot, or something based off Sonic the Hedgehog...I don't really know. Open to ANY ideas.


Hey there! Before NH was out I also wanted to have a special name, cause I was way younger when I had NL and my town name sucked (it was "World" lmao). So what I did is I took a blank doc (it also works on paper) and I brainstormed names until I had a few that I really liked — then I let it rest for some time until I had decided on a final one.

So I'm suggesting you could do the same: maybe write down all the Pokémon/Crash Bandicoot/Sonic locations or names that you like, or those that sound good; and then you can try stitching a few of them together, see what they sound like! (This way it's even more original.)
I don't know what _you_ like most in those games, that's why I'm just giving you my method!

If you want examples I can give you mine — since one of the reasons I was disappointed with "World" was that I found out I wasn't the only one with that name (wow you would've thought lmao), I tried to get very original for NH. In the end I had to choose from:
- Pharloam (Pharloom from Silksong + loam)
- Tintiane (a town from a French series of books that I love — the name sounded good)
- Lacewings (a type of moth — I ended up using that one somewhere else :'D)
- Frubberg (Frubberl, the German name of Bounsweet, but I changed a letter & "Berg" is mountain/hill in German)

Hope my ramblings helped a bit!!


----------



## Lysal

It did help. However, a name came to me when I woke up this morning, and it has nothing to do with the games mentioned above so Lol I guess. 

I'm naming my island "Woodchip Isle" or just "Woodchip" if it's too many characters lol. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rubombee

Lysal said:


> It did help. However, a name came to me when I woke up this morning, and it has nothing to do with the games mentioned above so Lol I guess.
> 
> I'm naming my island "Woodchip Isle" or just "Woodchip" if it's too many characters lol. Thank you for your help.


Glad I could help! And you get a maximum of 10 characters, so you'll  have to go with Woodchip :'D


----------



## rezberri

council of naming i require ur assistance in the decision that could change the course of my life. the hour of resetting is nigh and before the occurrence i would like to know which name for a secluded, deserted island is better. 

my first choice: Anywhere; it is quite a lovely name i think and it's also the name of my current island. i like how i dont feel tied down to a singular theme with this name, because anywhere can be anything, you know? i could have a really basic island or the pastel pink paradise. versatility is truly a wonderful thing, but the fact that it's so versatile kills my vibe when making a town flag and picking a town theme. but i think this name sounds better then my second choice.

my second choice: Somewhere; this name is also as ambiguous as Anywhere but with a different prefix thing! i like this name because of that one wizard of oz song i think, u know "somewhere over the rainbow blah blah" and i was thinking that lil bit could be my town song and then i could have a cute lil rainbow town flag but i have a vague memory of this song being controversial??? or something??? i am not sure i just know when i thought of this idea i was like "oh snap, i am a genius" and then "oh wait, something is wrong here but i dont know what" and i googled it but i dont think i used to right words so i am lost. 

either is a fine choice but the fact they're both fine choices makes it really hard to pick so i would love to hear people's individual thoughts and opinions of these two names.


----------



## Rubombee

rezberri said:


> council of naming i require ur assistance in the decision that could change the course of my life. the hour of resetting is nigh and before the occurrence i would like to know which name for a secluded, deserted island is better.
> 
> my first choice: Anywhere; it is quite a lovely name i think and it's also the name of my current island. i like how i dont feel tied down to a singular theme with this name, because anywhere can be anything, you know? i could have a really basic island or the pastel pink paradise. versatility is truly a wonderful thing, but the fact that it's so versatile kills my vibe when making a town flag and picking a town theme. but i think this name sounds better then my second choice.
> 
> my second choice: Somewhere; this name is also as ambiguous as Anywhere but with a different prefix thing! i like this name because of that one wizard of oz song i think, u know "somewhere over the rainbow blah blah" and i was thinking that lil bit could be my town song and then i could have a cute lil rainbow town flag but i have a vague memory of this song being controversial??? or something??? i am not sure i just know when i thought of this idea i was like "oh snap, i am a genius" and then "oh wait, something is wrong here but i dont know what" and i googled it but i dont think i used to right words so i am lost.
> 
> either is a fine choice but the fact they're both fine choices makes it really hard to pick so i would love to hear people's individual thoughts and opinions of these two names.


Both of these sound very cool!! :0 I really don't know about the song being controversial though,, idk? :'3
But since I couldn't quite choose either I decided to make your life even harder found two more!! :D im sorry
Behold:
- Elsewhere
- Wherever


----------



## rezberri

Rubombee said:


> Both of these sound very cool!! :0 I really don't know about the song being controversial though,, idk? :'3
> But since I couldn't quite choose either I decided to make your life even harder found two more!! :D im sorry
> Behold:
> - Elsewhere
> - Wherever


i considered Elsewhere but it sounded too similar to Elsweyr which is a place or something in TES:O and i didnt rly want to reference however indirectly that place. not that its bad or anything but idk. i just Did Not Like It.

Wherever i didnt even think was an actual word but it is  im deceased. thank u but also i hate u bc now i have 3 options to pick from. perhaps a lil help from Google Random Number Generator is in order, but to invoke RNGsus right now may be considered sacrilege.


----------



## Rubombee

rezberri said:


> Wherever i didnt even think was an actual word but it is  im deceased. thank u but also i hate u bc now i have 3 options to pick from. perhaps a lil help from Google Random Number Generator is in order, but to invoke RNGsus right now may be considered sacrilege.


FGHJKLHJKuhijk im so sorry vghjkl
maybe huuuh try to see which one would sound better in villager dialogue? or try to think about which aspect of your island you wanna insist on? time to vibe check three singular words i guess,

like, anywhere feels like it's just one island in the sea of all the others, or maybe it's always moving, with multiple ways you can get in, kinda like it's in another dimension and you just have to know what you're doing to end up there
somewhere feels like you're more focused on the fact that it exists. maybe you forgot the name of that one island, maybe it's not situated on any maps and it's just a mystery where exactly it is, but dang does it sure exist
wherever… it feels like a promise, like when you leave someone knowing you're gonna meet them again someday, or maybe they're just always with you in some kind of way. this one doesn't care where it is, it'll just always be here when you need it

really went full vibing here wow. does it help?


----------



## rezberri

Rubombee said:


> FGHJKLHJKuhijk im so sorry vghjkl
> maybe huuuh try to see which one would sound better in villager dialogue? or try to think about which aspect of your island you wanna insist on? time to vibe check three singular words i guess,
> 
> like, anywhere feels like it's just one island in the sea of all the others, or maybe it's always moving, with multiple ways you can get in, kinda like it's in another dimension and you just have to know what you're doing to end up there
> somewhere feels like you're more focused on the fact that it exists. maybe you forgot the name of that one island, maybe it's not situated on any maps and it's just a mystery where exactly it is, but dang does it sure exist
> wherever… it feels like a promise, like when you leave someone knowing you're gonna meet them again someday, or maybe they're just always with you in some kind of way. this one doesn't care where it is, it'll just always be here when you need it
> 
> really went full vibing here wow. does it help?


hey could i pay u some bells to write my essays?? maybe nmt??? i must ponder of these delicious morsels of thinking youve brought to my plate. i have until the 10th to decide which one of these names will live on forever (or until i decide to go full clown again and reset).


----------



## Rubombee

rezberri said:


> hey could i pay u some bells to write my essays?? maybe nmt??? i must ponder of these delicious morsels of thinking youve brought to my plate. i have until the 10th to decide which one of these names will live on forever (or until i decide to go full clown again and reset).


BSVKWJJWKFBND GLAD I HELPED IN THE END that was fun to write!!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m finally making another account to store stuff. I’m at the name screen and can’t think of a name for my second character. Any one mind telling me how they named their characters or where they got their ideas from (like did they make it up or get it from a name website or an anime)?


----------



## Rubombee

Dunquixote said:


> I’m finally making another account to store stuff. I’m at the name screen and can’t think of a name for my second character. Any one mind telling me how they named their characters or where they got their ideas from (like did they make it up or get it from a name website or an anime)?


Well, I don't know if you're still here, but before making my second character I thought of an entire backstory for her (because yes I am like this), and I found her a name that fit with that backstory. So I guess if you have no idea behind why your second character exists you could try to find a name like this? Or maybe you could like, take one of your middle names to name them if they're just here to be your second player (I literally just thought of this)
Basically for mine (in case this helps in some way), in the story she didn't have a name when she was found by my primary character, but it happened in June; and so when they were looking for a name they just went "Oh hey, June in German is Juni, that sounds cool, do you like that name" and everyone went with it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Rubombee said:


> Well, I don't know if you're still here, but before making my second character I thought of an entire backstory for her (because yes I am like this), and I found her a name that fit with that backstory. So I guess if you have nay idea behind why your second character exists you could try to find a name like this? Or maybe you could like, take one of your middle names to name them if they're just here to be your second player (I literally just thought of this)
> Basically for mine (in case this helps in some way), in the story she didn't have a name when she was found by my primary character, but it happened in June; and so when they were looking for a name they just went "Oh hey, June in German is Juni, that sounds cool, do you like that name" and everyone went with it.



Thanks so much for the reply; I really appreciate that you took the time to try to help me . That is a really interesting idea. I was considering making an island journal some day and writing a little story maybe. I’ll consider this if I make another one (chances are relatively high; just need to find room on my island and figure out how to make it work).

I ended up naming my character Hiyori after a character in One Piece; I wanted to use the fancy kimonos and use some of the Japanese items even though my theme is mostly medieval, so I thought it’s work perfectly with her.  I do wish I could be more original and not name my characters after someone in a game or anime and come up with a name myself lol.


----------



## saucySheep

hi, when i get my new island should i name it "Sauce" in leu of "Sos Island" and just like my nl town or should  i name it something sort of smart for once lol


----------



## paleogamer11

Maybe an island called K-Pop could also help. Chrissy could be the centerpiece and Cube and Tiffany/Francine could also be part.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Ok I need help naming my island. I am finally getting nh and I really need a name! I want something farm-sounding but doesnt have the word ‘farm‘ in it! Something to do with plants would be super nice, along with nature. Something like Pansy Isle (too simple ik). thanks!


----------



## paleogamer11

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Ok I need help naming my island. I am finally getting nh and I really need a name! I want something farm-sounding but doesnt have the word ‘farm‘ in it! Something to do with plants would be super nice, along with nature. Something like Pansy Isle (too simple ik). thanks!


How about "Barnland" or "(Native Flower) Isle?"


----------



## Rubombee

saucySheep said:


> hi, when i get my new island should i name it "Sauce" in leu of "Sos Island" and just like my nl town or should  i name it something sort of smart for once lol


If you're trying to change from "Sauce", perhaps you could look into the _types_ of sauce? There's probably a lot of potential in there! Or maybe seasonings? Or something like Soup? xD



princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Ok I need help naming my island. I am finally getting nh and I really need a name! I want something farm-sounding but doesnt have the word ‘farm‘ in it! Something to do with plants would be super nice, along with nature. Something like Pansy Isle (too simple ik). thanks!


So, I tried finding names you could use depending on your native fruit:
- Apple Acres
- Orange Ranch
- Cherry Hill
- Pear Pasture

You can always try mixing them up,  use other words like Field(s), Seed(s)… other fruits or even veggies like PumpkinPatch! You just gotta remember about the 12-character limit. Ooh, and the last one made me think of "Patchkins"… doesn't mean anything, but it sounds cute! I also just found "Wheat Winds", I think it sounds cute too :0

Basically there's so many possibilities you can even try brainstorming yourself! (you too, @saucySheep) Which is, writing down _everything_ that comes into your mind, even if it sounds stupid, until eventually you find stuff you like.


----------



## saucySheep

hmm... the island of soup.
I think i prefer sauce lol


----------



## Mercedes

Town name ideas please


----------



## Seastar

I'll just drop all the island names I considered but then didn't use here:


Spoiler



Smashville
Duckburg
Inkopolis
New Bark
Floaroma
Beach City
Petalburg
Lilycove
Littleroot
Jubilife
Hearthome
Snowpoint
Veilstone
Goldenrod
Azalea
Sinjoh
Olivine
Seafoam
Cinnabar
Cerulean
Castelia
Driftveil
Nimbasa
Delfino
Anistar
Lumiose
Melemele
Pokepark
Dream Land
Patch Land
RippleStar
Hoshido
Mafia Town
Ice Cream
Tiny Woods
Beach Cave
Sky Tower
Halcandra
Moonside
New Donk
Stardew
St. Canard
Glitzville

All of them were taken from either a game or a cartoon. I'm not very creative.


Also this older thread has some ideas





						Island names for sale!
					

Well they?re free. I have a note on my phone with a long list of what I think are good names. I didn?t pick them because they either didn?t fit my vibe/theme or they didn?t make it to the top 5. I?ll rank my names in tiers. A lot like villager tiers, there might a lower tier that you think is...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Tierinsel 

It is German for, "Animal Island." It fits the theme of the game, and it is nine characters long.


----------



## paleogamer11

Seastar said:


> I'll just drop all the island names I considered but then didn't use here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smashville
> Duckburg
> Inkopolis
> New Bark
> Floaroma
> Beach City
> Petalburg
> Lilycove
> Littleroot
> Jubilife
> Hearthome
> Snowpoint
> Veilstone
> Goldenrod
> Azalea
> Sinjoh
> Olivine
> Seafoam
> Cinnabar
> Cerulean
> Castelia
> Driftveil
> Nimbasa
> Delfino
> Anistar
> Lumiose
> Melemele
> Pokepark
> Dream Land
> Patch Land
> RippleStar
> Hoshido
> Mafia Town
> Ice Cream
> Tiny Woods
> Beach Cave
> Sky Tower
> Halcandra
> Moonside
> New Donk
> Stardew
> St. Canard
> Glitzville
> 
> All of them were taken from either a game or a cartoon. I'm not very creative.
> 
> 
> Also this older thread has some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island names for sale!
> 
> 
> Well they?re free. I have a note on my phone with a long list of what I think are good names. I didn?t pick them because they either didn?t fit my vibe/theme or they didn?t make it to the top 5. I?ll rank my names in tiers. A lot like villager tiers, there might a lower tier that you think is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


A lot of these come from Pokemon.


----------



## Seastar

paleogamer11 said:


> A lot of these come from Pokemon.


Yep, they do.


----------



## paleogamer11

I would like to see an island based on SMG4 or Meta Runner. I was thinking "SilicaCity" as the name and these residents:
-Humans can represent several member of Glitch Productions, with the main one being based on Luke.
-Phoebe representing Belle Fontiere.
-Ribbot representing a Bot Boy
-Prince representing Fishy Boopkins
-Bluebear representing Tari
- Cyd or Del representing Masa Shimamoto
-Kid Cat representing Mario or Big Top representing Luigi
-Colton representing Lucks
-Mira representing Sofia Porter
-Savannah representing Meggy Spletzer
-Miranda representing Saiko


----------



## Ava.5738

Hello all! I have a couple of ideas, but I need help picking my top one! Here are the top three ideas I have so far. Note, I don't have any particular theme in mind, since my interests changes so frequently. I would prefer something more aligned with the vibes of "Ava" but that's about it!

*1) Cerne

2) Jade Island

3) Sapphire Isle*


----------



## paleogamer11

Ava.5738 said:


> Hello all! I have a couple of ideas, but I need help picking my top one! Here are the top three ideas I have so far. Note, I don't have any particular theme in mind, since my interests changes so frequently. I would prefer something more aligned with the vibes of "Ava" but that's about it!
> 
> *1) Cerne
> 
> 2) Jade Island
> 
> 3) Sapphire Isle*


How about “Aviary” with bird ranging from Ava to Twiggy to Tex to Drake?


----------



## Livia

I’m thinking of starting a new island and I‘m pretty sure I’m going to name my resident rep. Amelie, but I don’t know what to name my island. My theme is  gothic/dark and all my characters are vampires.
I like the name “Crimson Falls” but it’s too many letters even without a space. My other ideas are

Hemlock
Delirium 
Moonlight
CrimsonBay
Nightfall

does anyone have other suggestions? I’m terrible at thinking of names.


----------



## paleogamer11

Livia said:


> I’m thinking of starting a new island and I‘m pretty sure I’m going to name my resident rep. Amelie, but I don’t know what to name my island. My theme is  gothic/dark and all my characters are vampires.
> I like the name “Crimson Falls” but it’s too many letters even without a space. My other ideas are
> 
> Hemlock
> Delirium
> Moonlight
> CrimsonBay
> Nightfall
> 
> does anyone have other suggestions? I’m terrible at thinking of names.


Does “Goth Tribe” help? Also Amelia and Muffy are who I want to see on it.


----------



## saucySheep

can anyone give me some input? I made a list of possible island names but idk which one to choose lol
Sauce
Mayonnaise
Aioli
Tartar
Ragù
Duckefett
(these are a bunch of different types of sauces) 
which one do y'all like the most 
I like Mayonnaise tbh


----------



## xara

saucySheep said:


> can anyone give me some input? I made a list of possible island names but idk which one to choose lol
> Sauce
> Mayonnaise
> Aioli
> Tartar
> Ragù
> Duckefett
> (these are a bunch of different types of sauces)
> which one do y'all like the most
> I like Mayonnaise tbh



mayonnaise island lowkey sounds kinda cool


----------



## Rubombee

saucySheep said:


> can anyone give me some input? I made a list of possible island names but idk which one to choose lol
> Sauce
> Mayonnaise
> Aioli
> Tartar
> Ragù
> Duckefett
> (these are a bunch of different types of sauces)
> which one do y'all like the most
> I like Mayonnaise tbh


Since I like doing it I mixed them together a bit, found "Taragù" and "Mayoli" if you like them :D


----------



## saucySheep

nice ideas lol <3 ty


----------



## GothiqueBat

Hi there, I'm planning on making a town based around an anime called *Higurashi ( ひぐらし ) *which is placed in a small Japanese village called *Hinamizawa (ひなみざわ) *which is based off a real village called *Shirakawa ( 白川 / **しらかわ )*

I was going to go with Hinamizawa since I had a new leaf town called Hinamiza (didnt fit lol)
But now thinking about it, I would like to have an original Island name perhaps as a combination of all the names, this is what I've come up with so far, any opinions?

-Hinamikawa  / ひなみかわ
-Shirazawa / しらざわ
-Higurakawa / ひぐらかわ
-Shirazaki / しらざけい

Other names I'm considering
-Cicada (theme of anime)
-1983 (year anime is set in)

Also I have just been assume the limit for Japanese characters is also 10? Does anyone know if this is the case?
And do these names look better as English characters or Japanese?

-Thanks


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## paleogamer11

Does Visloth help?
It is a combination of violet, island/isle, and sloth.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> I’m thinking of starting a new island and I‘m pretty sure I’m going to name my resident rep. Amelie, but I don’t know what to name my island. My theme is  gothic/dark and all my characters are vampires.
> I like the name “Crimson Falls” but it’s too many letters even without a space. My other ideas are
> 
> Hemlock
> Delirium
> Moonlight
> CrimsonBay
> Nightfall
> 
> does anyone have other suggestions? I’m terrible at thinking of names.



I’m so indecisive. I got my switch today, but I can’t start my island until I figure out what I’m going to name it  now I’m thinking I want something with “devil” in it. I’ve thought of  “Devilswood”, but I don’t know if it’s good or not.


----------



## Rubombee

Livia said:


> I’m so indecisive. I got my switch today, but I can’t start my island until I figure out what I’m going to name it  now I’m thinking I want something with “devil” in it. I’ve thought of  “Devilswood”, but I don’t know if it’s good or not.


What about "Deville" it's devil + ville (town/city)


----------



## saucySheep

Help me pick
Sauce, Mayonnaise, or Duckefett? (island name options. these are all diff types of sauce)
input appreciated


----------



## Livia

saucySheep said:


> Help me pick
> Sauce, Mayonnaise, or Duckefett? (island name options. these are all diff types of sauce)
> input appreciated



I like Mayonnaise or you could do Mayo Isle


----------



## kindakooky

I'm restarting my island today and I've come up with a few name ideas that I really like but I don't know what to choose. I've got:

Blossom
Bluebell
Serenity
Starfall

What do you all think? Please help me pick!

EDIT: Never mind, picked a name now.


----------



## supernerd

my Switch is getting replaced, (big sad) but I'm looking for names for a scary island.
I love H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King, so I'm looking at names from their lore - but also, looking at stuff that's just made up.

Innsmouth, Kingsport, and Dunwich are  but I don't know if they're mine - ya know?
Same with Castle Rock. Love it but not sure it's a me.

Looking at things like Dead End, Dreadwood .. Idk I'm all over the place. Bad at naming names.


----------



## Livia

supernerd said:


> my Switch is getting replaced, (big sad) but I'm looking for names for a scary island.
> I love H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King, so I'm looking at names from their lore - but also, looking at stuff that's just made up.
> 
> Innsmouth, Kingsport, and Dunwich are  but I don't know if they're mine - ya know?
> Same with Castle Rock. Love it but not sure it's a me.
> 
> Looking at things like Dead End, Dreadwood .. Idk I'm all over the place. Bad at naming names.


Nvm


----------



## rezberri

supernerd said:


> my Switch is getting replaced, (big sad) but I'm looking for names for a scary island.
> I love H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King, so I'm looking at names from their lore - but also, looking at stuff that's just made up.
> 
> Innsmouth, Kingsport, and Dunwich are  but I don't know if they're mine - ya know?
> Same with Castle Rock. Love it but not sure it's a me.
> 
> Looking at things like Dead End, Dreadwood .. Idk I'm all over the place. Bad at naming names.


Kingsport and Dead End are two names i really like, but when i first read Kingsport i read it like King Sport instead of Kings Port oop- 

im leaning more towards Dead End bc i feel like if ur going for a more scary island, this is quite Ominous (capital O). and that's nice. its like a place where people go to stop progressing in life which has its own type of dread attached to it.


----------



## kindakooky

supernerd said:


> my Switch is getting replaced, (big sad) but I'm looking for names for a scary island.
> I love H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King, so I'm looking at names from their lore - but also, looking at stuff that's just made up.
> 
> Innsmouth, Kingsport, and Dunwich are  but I don't know if they're mine - ya know?
> Same with Castle Rock. Love it but not sure it's a me.
> 
> Looking at things like Dead End, Dreadwood .. Idk I'm all over the place. Bad at naming names.



I've got a few ideas:

Salem 
Reaper
Hell
Purgatory 
Hex
Phantom 
Alcatraz
666

SLIGHTLY OFF TOPIC: I kinda wanted to name my own island Sleepy Hollow but it's too long unfortunately


----------



## supernerd

rezberri said:


> its like a place where people go to stop progressing in life which has its own type of dread attached to it.



I really really like the idea of this, actually. I've been throwing island names around in my head the last few days but this is honestly a thing I didn't really think about. Also the name @kindakooky suggested also goes along with this - Purgatory. Maybe Dead End will just be some kind of purgatory but tbh I'm gonna love it anyway.

ALSO: I'm sorry Sleepy Hollow wouldn't fit! That would have been a cool island name!


----------



## John Wick

supernerd said:


> my Switch is getting replaced, (big sad) but I'm looking for names for a scary island.
> I love H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King, so I'm looking at names from their lore - but also, looking at stuff that's just made up.
> 
> Innsmouth, Kingsport, and Dunwich are  but I don't know if they're mine - ya know?
> Same with Castle Rock. Love it but not sure it's a me.
> 
> Looking at things like Dead End, Dreadwood .. Idk I'm all over the place. Bad at naming names.


Cthulhu

Satanica __


----------



## Anwen

I actually registered for this thread. I love the ideas.

Would you guys say Lilyshore or Aurora Bay is the better name for a very natural, Nordic island?


----------



## Rubombee

Anwen said:


> I actually registered for this thread. I love the ideas.
> 
> Would you guys say Lilyshore or Aurora Bay is the better name for a very natural, Nordic island?


Well I don't know about which one fits more, but I vote for Lilyshore, it sounds adorable!


----------



## Venn

I vote for Lilyshore as well! It just sounds better to me.


----------



## Anwen

What about it sounds better?


----------



## Winona

I am currently thinking about deleting my island and start all over.

The island names I currently have on mind are Sage Wood, Jade Vine oder Sage Vine. Please help me decide?


----------



## returnofsaturn

Winona said:


> I am currently thinking about deleting my island and start all over.
> 
> The island names I currently have on mind are Sage Wood, Jade Vine oder Sage Vine. Please help me decide?



I really like Sage Vine!!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Should I name my island Confetti or Gumball? What do you guys think?


----------



## Sharksheep

AkaneDeath said:


> Should I name my island Confetti or Gumball? What do you guys think?



They both sound like cute names. Is there a theme you want to stick to that would make you prefer one name over the other?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sharksheep said:


> They both sound like cute names. Is there a theme you want to stick to that would make you prefer one name over the other?


Thanks! It's going to be a cake/ sweets themed island


----------



## Sharksheep

AkaneDeath said:


> Thanks! It's going to be a cake/ sweets themed island



I like Confetti more. You could always stick candy/gumball machines everywhere


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sharksheep said:


> I like Confetti more. You could always stick candy/gumball machines everywhere


Thanks!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m thinking of making one more character and I want to design the house like maybe a department store or something.

My island’s theme(s) are dragon age (medieval), One Piece (pirates), and some Middle Eastern (ancient).

The ideas I’m considering: Sandal from DAI - he sold enchantments as well as equipment potions and other stuff in the past Dragon Age games. I think he’r work well though I honestly kinda want to make a female character. Also, Sandal is making a cameo in my island journal so this may or may not mess up that idea.

Another merchant character was Gorim but he sold only dwarven equipment and wares.

In Last Cloudia, there was a female armorsmith mentioned in one of the ark’s story called Mizel.

Those are the only ideas I have and all are based off of something. Before I made Hiyori, I was thinking of making Makino from One Piece though she is a bar tender and Marshal is going to be my bar tender (at least in my island journal story).

I was wondering if anyone has any additional suggestions as well as their opinions?


----------



## Rubombee

Dunquixote said:


> I’m thinking of making one more character and I want to design the house like maybe a department store or something.
> 
> My island’s theme(s) are dragon age (medieval), One Piece (pirates), and some Middle Eastern (ancient).
> 
> The ideas I’m considering: Sandal from DAI - he sold enchantments as well as equipment potions and other stuff in the past Dragon Age games. I think he’r work well though I honestly kinda want to make a female character. Also, Sandal is making a cameo in my island journal so this may or may not mess up that idea.
> 
> Another merchant character was Gorim but he sold only dwarven equipment and wares.
> 
> In Last Cloudia, there was a female armorsmith mentioned in one of the ark’s story called Mizel.
> 
> Those are the only ideas I have and all are based off of something. Before I made Hiyori, I was thinking of making Makino from One Piece though she is a bar tender and Marshal is going to be my bar tender (at least in my island journal story).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any additional suggestions as well as their opinions?


I chose two of them based on your description and mixed them together! How does "Mizal" sound? :D


----------



## Dunquixote

Rubombee said:


> I chose two of them based on your description and mixed them together! How does "Mizal" sound? :D



I like that! I was actually starting to lean towards Mizel; I think I like your suggestion much more tbh . Tysm for responding; I appreciate it very much


----------



## --Maya--

Ideas for tropical island villager names?


----------



## stargurg

any ideas for spooky island names?


----------



## Glittermist

I'm planning on doing a fairycore/enchanted forest theme for my town but I can't decide between Crescentia, Chérie, and Hollowick- any thoughts?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Glittermist said:


> I'm planning on doing a fairycore/enchanted forest theme for my town but I can't decide between Crescentia, Chérie, and Hollowick- any thoughts?


I tend to prefer short and sweet names (both of my islands only have two syllables) so my favorite of that group is Chérie.


----------



## xara

Glittermist said:


> I'm planning on doing a fairycore/enchanted forest theme for my town but I can't decide between Crescentia, Chérie, and Hollowick- any thoughts?



crescentia sounds super pretty!


----------



## moonbxwy

Here. Three lists full of cool Island names.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I named my island "Traverse" after the world "Traverse Town" in Kingdom Hearts


----------



## echoestorm

Hi ! I was wondering if someone could help name my island. I want to go with a very natural and foresty island. I guess I'm heading toward a more cottagecore vibes
At first I was thinking about something along th lines of Fernweh or Elowyn but again I'm not too sure. I personally prefer name in between 5 to 7 letter but I'm open to any suggestions. Thank you and I can't wait to har your suggestions !


----------



## moonbxwy

echoestorm said:


> Hi ! I was wondering if someone could help name my island. I want to go with a very natural and foresty island. I guess I'm heading toward a more cottagecore vibes
> At first I was thinking about something along th lines of Fernweh or Elowyn but again I'm not too sure. I''d be very happy to hear you suggestions !


Elowyn is a PERRRRFECT name!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020

Juniper and Magnolia are great too.


----------



## Rika092

echoestorm said:


> Hi ! I was wondering if someone could help name my island. I want to go with a very natural and foresty island. I guess I'm heading toward a more cottagecore vibes
> At first I was thinking about something along th lines of Fernweh or Elowyn but again I'm not too sure. I personally prefer name in between 5 to 7 letter but I'm open to any suggestions. Thank you and I can't wait to har your suggestions !



hmm i feel like Fernweh gives me a more cozy vibe while Elowyn sounds very fairy-tale like. Both are very pretty though!

i considered the following names when i was trying to come up a name for my island (also foresty/cottage-core themed): evergreen, wisteria, myrtille, reishi


----------



## beemayor

hey ! i was hoping yall could help me name my island representative! i still like to pretend my island rep is “me” but i dont like using my own name. im looking for something silly, like a name that isnt a name. 

examples are stuff like beans, mango, crow, soup... i guess food names are the most appealing to me? i would just love to hear some suggestions! thank you!


----------



## Rubombee

beemayor said:


> hey ! i was hoping yall could help me name my island representative! i still like to pretend my island rep is “me” but i dont like using my own name. im looking for something silly, like a name that isnt a name.
> 
> examples are stuff like beans, mango, crow, soup... i guess food names are the most appealing to me? i would just love to hear some suggestions! thank you!


noun name enbys ftw Maybe you could try looking for stuff you like, if you're open to noun names! Like, if it can be literally pretty much anything, it might as well be something you like, right?


----------



## beemayor

Rubombee said:


> noun name enbys ftw Maybe you could try looking for stuff you like, if you're open to noun names! Like, if it can be literally pretty much anything, it might as well be something you like, right?


quite literally! noun names are so good they are.... comfy.... but youre right! thank you! ill brainstorm some ideas since im about to wipe my save data


----------



## tessa grace

I named my town Amaryllis, which is the name of a flower. I like searching up strange flower names or types of animals. I think they sound really pretty. I also really like the name Chamomile for a town, it was my second choice.


----------



## --Maya--

So  I named my character Glitchy at the beginning of the game. Now, I wish I hadn't done that. I wish I had used my real name, or Maya, a character I made up. And I think I could make a character named Glitchy work...but it would clash with my island's aesthetic. What do you think? Could a character named Glitchy work with a tropical paradise? If so, then any tips for making this work?


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind!


----------



## b_l_x_x_k_e

hey everyone! im planning to start a new save file on my new switch soon, and id like to make it kind of an abandoned city. im thinking of naming it GhostTown, but please let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## snewnorizons

i'm resetting on new years. i don't wanna be spoonfed a town name, but i'm curious if y'all have any methods you use to come up with one?


----------



## John Wick

b_l_x_x_k_e said:


> hey everyone! im planning to start a new save file on my new switch soon, and id like to make it kind of an abandoned city. im thinking of naming it GhostTown, but please let me know if you have any suggestions!


I was going to name my island Purgatory, but went with Parabellum.

You might like Purgatory.


----------



## deerprongs

Well, figured out a name so never mind I guess!


----------



## snewnorizons

deerprongs said:


> Well, figured out a name so never mind I guess!


What is it? Just curious.


----------



## Bluebellie

b_l_x_x_k_e said:


> hey everyone! im planning to start a new save file on my new switch soon, and id like to make it kind of an abandoned city. im thinking of naming it GhostTown, but please let me know if you have any suggestions!


Desolate 
ghost isle
solitaire
forlorn

Those are some


----------



## deerprongs

snewnorizons said:


> What is it? Just curious.


After a LOT of thinking and brainstorming, I settled on the name Archaic (Greek; "beginning, ancient.") It's nothing fancy, but I really love it.


----------



## snewnorizons

AAAAAAAAAAA it's 6:43 PM where I am right now and I wanna do a one year challenge starting today but I can't decide on an island name

What do y'all think of "Annum" - Latin for "year"?


----------



## deerprongs

snewnorizons said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA it's 6:43 PM where I am right now and I wanna do a one year challenge starting today but I can't decide on an island name
> 
> What do y'all think of "Annum" - Latin for "year"?


Ooooh, I *looove* that!! Fits the challenge you have in mind very nicely (I'm sure that was intended ) I love Latin names, so it has my


----------



## snewnorizons

deerprongs said:


> Ooooh, I *looove* that!! Fits the challenge you have in mind very nicely (I'm sure that was intended ) I love Latin names, so it has my


Thanks, I'm starting now and I think I'm going with Annum!!


----------



## shion

i'm gonna restart! but i can't think of a cute name. i tend to name my islands/towns/etc after food items.. but i'm not opposed to changing it up. i just want something really super cute lol, i like fairycore and angelcore aesthetics. enchanted forest vibes, maybe?!

ideas:
chantilly
lunagale
vanille
atoli

i know they're not great so any other suggestions would be loved!


----------



## chasethechance

hello :3 I'm new here and I'd like to ask some help.. 
I want to restart my island but I can't decide on a island name. I did restart already before and I always used "Blossom" but after a few days I get already tired of it.. but then again it seems not so bad ugh.

so yeah.. my other options would be:

Moonrise or Moonflower

with Moonrise it just seems like people think then right away of the movie..
thanks for any advice!


----------



## John Wick

chasethechance said:


> hello :3 I'm new here and I'd like to ask some help..
> I want to restart my island but I can't decide on a island name. I did restart already before and I always used "Blossom" but after a few days I get already tired of it.. but then again it seems not so bad ugh.
> 
> so yeah.. my other options would be:
> 
> Moonrise or Moonflower
> 
> with Moonrise it just seems like people think then right away of the movie..
> thanks for any advice!


MoonWood
MoonWillow
WillowMoon.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Need help with my new island that I’m going to make, the theme is rural Japanese town


----------



## letterKnumber9

Hi! I need some help with some nightlife/city-themed island names.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

acnh.eclipse said:


> Need help with my new island that I’m going to make, the theme is rural Japanese town


There is this one plant that I always really liked the name of that I think is pretty cool, and it's native in Japan! Its name? KUDZU!!!


----------



## meggiewes

I'm in need of some hypothetical brainstorming help. What would you name a gothic inspired forest?


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I'm in need of some hypothetical brainstorming help. What would you name a gothic inspired forest?


i went perusing around here but i'm not sure if any of these will tickle your fancy; some of them sound 'gothic' but i'm not sure.  they seem to all be really nice-sounding names from different areas, like latin and greek mythology, etc.

some of my favourites from the feminine section are these, though:  "_*Feronia* – In Roman mythology, Feronia was a goddess connected to fertility, abundance, wildlife, health and forests"_, "_*Lethia* – Symbolizes ‘sweet oblivion’_", "_*Lisha* – Points to the darkness before midnight falls._"

hopefully something there inspires you, and if not, you find a name quickly


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> i went perusing around here but i'm not sure if any of these will tickle your fancy; some of them sound 'gothic' but i'm not sure.  they seem to all be really nice-sounding names from different areas, like latin and greek mythology, etc.
> 
> some of my favourites from the feminine section are these, though:  "_*Feronia* – In Roman mythology, Feronia was a goddess connected to fertility, abundance, wildlife, health and forests"_, "_*Lethia* – Symbolizes ‘sweet oblivion’_", "_*Lisha* – Points to the darkness before midnight falls._"
> 
> hopefully something there inspires you, and if not, you find a name quickly



Ooh. Those sound pretty. Hmm. Maybe I need to go deep diving in some mythos to jog my brain and get it active. Sometimes, I just like to dream up different names for fun.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## gloomville

I have Gloom from Gloomville, so I'm thinking of starting Ghost from Ghostville on my extra switch. I wish I could name it phantomville.


----------



## tessa grace

I named my town amaryllis. My friend named her town avi navi, and I think something with two words is also really cool.


shion said:


> i'm gonna restart! but i can't think of a cute name. i tend to name my islands/towns/etc after food items.. but i'm not opposed to changing it up. i just want something really super cute lol, i like fairycore and angelcore aesthetics. enchanted forest vibes, maybe?!
> 
> ideas:
> chantilly
> lunagale
> vanille
> atoli
> 
> i know they're not great so any other suggestions would be loved!


some of my favorites are-

chamomile
lybia
aluria
sylveon
taiyo (sun in japanese)
tsuki (moon in japanese)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Me and my sister both had a funny idea that i'm going to have a Barbie theme for my next island. But, i'm not sure what to call my island, and i'm either going to theme it off of Mariposa or Life in the Dreamhouse
help ;v;


----------



## tessa grace

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Me and my sister both had a funny idea that i'm going to have a Barbie theme for my next island. But, i'm not sure what to call my island, and i'm either going to theme it off of Mariposa or Life in the Dreamhouse
> help ;v;


istg as soon as you get your dream address up i want to come cause barbie movies are the reason i breathe at the moment
i like both of those names but, if you watched a fairy secret (I thrived on this movie), you could also do gloss angeles. I also think you should make your town tune the theme from the 12 dancing princesses. idk if you watched these movies in particular, but i loved them and it would be so fun and nostalgic for me to see a town even slightly themed like this. good luck!


----------



## crispmaples

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Me and my sister both had a funny idea that i'm going to have a Barbie theme for my next island. But, i'm not sure what to call my island, and i'm either going to theme it off of Mariposa or Life in the Dreamhouse
> help ;v;





thetessagrace said:


> istg as soon as you get your dream address up i want to come cause barbie movies are the reason i breathe at the moment
> i like both of those names but, if you watched a fairy secret (I thrived on this movie), you could also do gloss angeles. I also think you should make your town tune the theme from the 12 dancing princesses. idk if you watched these movies in particular, but i loved them and it would be so fun and nostalgic for me to see a town even slightly themed like this. good luck!



YOO Barbie was one of those things I was all about growing up. I agree with Tessa, I would love to see a DA if you go through with this!
_edit: if that's not your name I am so sorry, I probably should have just gone by the username, thetessagrace. _

I think you should totally do it! I really like the name Mariposa for an island, in my honest opinion. I think that it's versatile enough that if you ever changed your mind on the Barbie theme (I don't see why you would tho) that it could just be a generally pretty island name that fits all themes.


----------



## tessa grace

crispmaples said:


> YOO Barbie was one of those things I was all about growing up. I agree with Tessa, I would love to see a DA if you go through with this!
> _edit: if that's not your name I am so sorry, I probably should have just gone by the username, thetessagrace. _
> 
> I think you should totally do it! I really like the name Mariposa for an island, in my honest opinion. I think that it's versatile enough that if you ever changed your mind on the Barbie theme (I don't see why you would tho) that it could just be a generally pretty island name that fits all themes.


It actually is my name and people call me that all the time on here so no worries


----------



## Lynnatchii

Anyone has any name suggestions for a farmcore/forestcore island?


----------



## cherryblossomette

bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800

My name is JSan standing for my my name but not really and my island is San army


----------



## cherryblossomette

I think I’m gonna name mine Moon Castle


----------



## Wildflower

i'm going to reset soon, i'm thinking of either naming my new island off of Genshin Impact -- like Mondstadt, for example.

but, i'm just looking for other options, my current island is named juniper, and i was thinking about naming my new one icecream, but i'm not sure.

edit: after probably two hours of thinking, i found one<3


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm resetting and i have some ideas, but don't know which one i should pick. My island is going to be Farmcore and/or forestcore

Famu Isle
Flowbloom
Maplearch
CypressBay
Chamomile

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Wildflower

CatladyNiesha said:


> I'm resetting and i have some ideas, but don't know which one i should pick. My island is going to be Farmcore and/or forestcore
> 
> Famu Isle
> Flowbloom
> Maplearch
> CypressBay
> Chamomile
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


i love the idea for farmcore!! that sounds so cute<3 Maplearch is really pretty 


here's some of my ideas!
*maybe try adding these to a word:*
- ranch
- meadow
- hill
- pasture
- orchard
- farm
- lands
- gardens
- acres
- patch (like pumpkin patch)

*here's some i thought of:*
- Moo Meadow(s) (a reference to mario kart's moo moo meadows, a cute track with cows!)
- Blueberry
- Grasshopper
- Oak Wood
- Honey Pot
- Apple Wood
- Pie
- Hayloft
- Willow + any of the words above
- Big Oak
- Bumble
- Little Acorn
- Rooster + any of the words above
- Hee Haw
- Foxtail/Foxtrot

i hope these helped!! good luck on your new island!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Wildflower said:


> i love the idea for farmcore!! that sounds so cute<3 Maplearch is really pretty
> 
> 
> here's some of my ideas!
> *maybe try adding these to a word:*
> - ranch
> - meadow
> - hill
> - pasture
> - orchard
> - farm
> - lands
> - gardens
> - acres
> - patch (like pumpkin patch)
> 
> *here's some i thought of:*
> - Moo Meadow(s) (a reference to mario kart's moo moo meadows, a cute track with cows!)
> - Blueberry
> - Grasshopper
> - Oak Wood
> - Honey Pot
> - Apple Wood
> - Pie
> - Hayloft
> - Willow + any of the words above
> - Big Oak
> - Bumble
> - Little Acorn
> - Rooster + any of the words above
> - Hee Haw
> - Foxtail/Foxtrot
> 
> i hope these helped!! good luck on your new island!


Woah thank you so much!


----------



## Giddy

I already have the name of my Island, but I'm still unsure on what to call myself. 

Name of Island: Ataraxia

So far, a name for my player, I can only think of Vesper. Meanins 'evening' or 'evening star' Usedit as a name for my character in pokemon black 2, but other than that I can't really think of any.


----------



## cherryblossomette

This page helps a lot: https://aforestlife.com/guides/animal-crossing-town-name-ideas-and-methods/


----------



## lemoncrossing

I’m buying myself a second Switch for my birthday in April (current one is a Lite, so I’m going full-size) and as such, I’ll be able to make a second island. I’m trying to come up with names for a princesscore, “royal” themed island with a blue, gold, and white color scheme. Only problem is I have 0 good ideas naming-wise. Any help would be appreciated! My current list consists of Bluebelle and Serenity... not big fans of either but they’re the only names coming to mind lol.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m buying myself a second Switch for my birthday in April (current one is a Lite, so I’m going full-size) and as such, I’ll be able to make a second island. I’m trying to come up with names for a princesscore, “royal” themed island with a blue, gold, and white color scheme. Only problem is I have 0 good ideas naming-wise. Any help would be appreciated! My current list consists of Bluebelle and Serenity... not big fans of either but they’re the only names coming to mind lol.


Blueshire
Azul Isle
Royal Tide
Queensland

Those are the ones that came to mind.


----------



## NeighborNoon

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m buying myself a second Switch for my birthday in April (current one is a Lite, so I’m going full-size) and as such, I’ll be able to make a second island. I’m trying to come up with names for a princesscore, “royal” themed island with a blue, gold, and white color scheme. Only problem is I have 0 good ideas naming-wise. Any help would be appreciated! My current list consists of Bluebelle and Serenity... not big fans of either but they’re the only names coming to mind lol.



Gloriosa---like the morning glory, the most common varietals have that color scheme
Beautiford---pronounced like the beginning of 'beautiful' but it still sounds like a town
Pearlspeak/Pearl Peak---it has an opulent air, and the pearl would match the white part of your color scheme
Blue Moon/Bluemoon---it also partially matches the color scheme, but it could make you think of "once in a blue moon" too so there's potential for a double meaning


----------



## lemoncrossing

NeighborNoon said:


> Gloriosa---like the morning glory, the most common varietals have that color scheme
> Beautiford---pronounced like the beginning of 'beautiful' but it still sounds like a town
> Pearlspeak/Pearl Peak---it has an opulent air, and the pearl would match the white part of your color scheme
> Blue Moon/Bluemoon---it also partially matches the color scheme, but it could make you think of "once in a blue moon" too so there's potential for a double meaning


these are really great! i’ll def take them under consideration!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I have ideas for anyone who needs any:
-Snow Peak
-Moon Falls
-Sunny isle
-Madascar
-Starlight
-Seacrest


----------



## Lullabynny

I'm thinking about ressetting my island and I'm in a bit of a pinch about what to name it. There's a whole fairytale motif along with flowrers The current name is Märcheena but I'm not vibing with it much.

I wanted to name it Paris (Like paris dasies) but thats also eh. Any name suggestions?


----------



## SkyA

If I had a spare console, I would create island with apples, populate with magical  looking willagers (like Diana, Julian, Judy, etc.) and name it Avalon.
But I don't have one and not planning to get rid of my current island. So giving the idea to anyone who like it ))


----------



## NeighborNoon

TheRabbitWitch said:


> I'm thinking about ressetting my island and I'm in a bit of a pinch about what to name it. There's a whole fairytale motif along with flowrers The current name is Märcheena but I'm not vibing with it much.
> 
> I wanted to name it Paris (Like paris dasies) but thats also eh. Any name suggestions?



Märcheena is cute! Were you able to use the umlaut in the actual game? I looked for it when I was coming up with island names but didn't think I was able to.

From "flowers & fairy tales" I would think...
Meadow (simple and evocative)
Willowry (willows are among the most romantic of trees, idk I think it sounds nice)
Storythyme (I just think it's fun to try to cram a "once upon a time" into ten letters, plus thyme like the herb)
Buttercup (a reference to The Princess Bride and a flower)


----------



## Lullabynny

NeighborNoon said:


> Märcheena is cute! Were you able to use the umlaut in the actual game? I looked for it when I was coming up with island names but didn't think I was able to.
> 
> From "flowers & fairy tales" I would think...
> Meadow (simple and evocative)
> Willowry (willows are among the most romantic of trees, idk I think it sounds nice)
> Storythyme (I just think it's fun to try to cram a "once upon a time" into ten letters, plus thyme like the herb)
> Buttercup (a reference to The Princess Bride and a flower)


Thank you! And yeah, it let me add the umlaut. I'm not exactlly feeling any of those names. Meadow is cute and simple but feels a little too basic for me.


----------



## realfolkblues

I need some help with my island name. I'm planning on doing a forest theme where it looks like we live in the middle of a forest, with not much building up the town. These are the villagers I plan on getting to go with the theme unless I change my mind: Marty(sanrio), Lolly, Erik, Dotty, Poncho, Wolfgang, Vivian, Shep, Maple or Molly and Fushia or Deirdre. 

I have some ideas I came up with but I could use a 2nd, 3rd or 4th opinion. Keep in mind, I was hungry when I typed these out. 
Timtam Isle, Mandu, Gyoza, Miso Forest and Mochi or MochiWoods. If you have any suggestions that you think might sound better please let me know or if you like any of these.


----------



## cosravet

Here are some from my list of names I had before the game started. I ended up choosing New Haven for myself, but close seconds were...

- Heartholm
- Fortune
- Windholm
- Old Heaven
- Forever
- Ever-n-Ever
- Everandever/Everenever
- Love Sacred
- Sacred Heart
- Holyholm
- Innocence
- Eternity

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021



TheRabbitWitch said:


> I'm thinking about ressetting my island and I'm in a bit of a pinch about what to name it. There's a whole fairytale motif along with flowrers The current name is Märcheena but I'm not vibing with it much.
> 
> I wanted to name it Paris (Like paris dasies) but thats also eh. Any name suggestions?


I love Fairytale themes. Maybe Heartland, Mysticism, Fantasia, Jewelholm.. I like putting a word in front of "holm" because holm means  a small island near a mainland, which really fits the island's visuals.


----------



## Reptile

I'm finally finishing up preparations for restarting but I can't for the love of anything come up with a name for the island *oof*
I'm gonna go with a more New Leaf setting, so like town and nature combined with a more simplistic name so that it's not too limiting for design options and I'm really struggling, so if there's anyone that can help out that would be grant


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Reptile said:


> I'm finally finishing up preparations for restarting but I can't for the love of anything come up with a name for the island *oof*
> I'm gonna go with a more New Leaf setting, so like town and nature combined with a more simplistic name so that it's not too limiting for design options and I'm really struggling, so if there's anyone that can help out that would be grant


Mushu Isle
Valencia
Kudzu
Glorificus
Bridgeport
Plum Wood
Lillygrove
Bellinger


----------



## Bluebellie

Anyone has any names that start with “Me”or “My”

I’m thinking of adding a fifth character and they have to  match with what I have going on. E and Y are the only vowels I haven’t used up after the letter M. Could be male or female names, it doesn’t matter. Looking for gothic sounding names.

So far I have on my Island: 

Morticia
Malady
Minerva
Muriel


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Bluebellie said:


> Anyone has any names that start with “Me”or “My”
> 
> I’m thinking of adding a fifth character and they have to  match with what I have going on. E and Y are the only vowels I haven’t used up after the letter M. Could be male or female names, it doesn’t matter. Looking for gothic sounding names.
> 
> So far I have on my Island:
> 
> Morticia
> Malady
> Minerva
> Muriel


I had a friend who went by Myst and I thought it was pretty gothic. Merrick comes to mind for a boy.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

I created four characters for my island (more storage and I have extra houses to make into cafes, potions dealer, etc. Not to mention that when Redd shows up with the rare four real art pieces, I can get them all.) 

My name is Lisa and I have three children IRL.  So I just reversed the spelling and the names of my characters are as follows:
Lisa becomes Asil
Alex became Xela
Erica is Acire
And Katherine (she goes by Kat) is Tak

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> Anyone has any names that start with “Me”or “My”
> 
> I’m thinking of adding a fifth character and they have to  match with what I have going on. E and Y are the only vowels I haven’t used up after the letter M. Could be male or female names, it doesn’t matter. Looking for gothic sounding names.
> 
> So far I have on my Island:
> 
> Morticia
> Malady
> Minerva
> Muriel



Mephistopoles
Mephisto
Megara
Metea
Mysia
Myr
Mya
Mycroft
Mylicent


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I know i do this a lot and i'm really bad with resetting each time i'm in the mood to play ac again but i'm restarting because i really didn't know where i was going with my barbie themed island

need help naming my island. this time around i'm gonna retry that nostalgia late 2000s/early 2010s era but with more of a city vibe with tons of greenery (if that makes any sense- pretty much just gonna be a city with a bunch of references to myspace and club penguin lol) also, i'm not too sure if i want to use my irl name for the player either.


----------



## cosravet

Just restarted and named my new island Fablewood. I love it, but here were my other choices, if anyone wants to use them-
Swansdown
Dove Down
Shadeshire
Wishway
Never Ever


----------



## Lothlaurien

Hi! I just did a reset the other day and I'm having trouble deciding on a name for my rustic/farmland/cottagecore island. Which do you guys like best? They're all names of villages in the Shire, haha.

Oatbarton
Greenholm
Haysend
Woodhall
Whitwell


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Lothlaurien said:


> Hi! I just did a reset the other day and I'm having trouble deciding on a name for my rustic/farmland/cottagecore island. Which do you guys like best? They're all names of villages in the Shire, haha.
> 
> Oatbarton
> Greenholm
> Haysend
> Woodhall
> Whitwell



Personally, I prefer Woodhall, followed by Greenholm. Woodhall sounds very rustic and woodsy to me, and I can imagine it very well. To me, Oatbarton sounds too much like Oberon (king of the fairies) and Haysend sounds like the insult Hayseed.


----------



## Lothlaurien

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Personally, I prefer Woodhall, followed by Greenholm. Woodhall sounds very rustic and woodsy to me, and I can imagine it very well. To me, Oatbarton sounds too much like Oberon (king of the fairies) and Haysend sounds like the insult Hayseed.



Thank you, I appreciate the input! I see what you mean about Oatbarton and Haysend, haha.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Lothlaurien said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the input! I see what you mean about Oatbarton and Haysend, haha.



If you really like those two, you could swap pieces of them and call it Haybarton or Oatsend. Oathay?


----------



## Rex of Elysium

I have room for 2 more HUMAN characters in ACNH. However, I am at a loss as who to pick. I have narrowed it down to the following:

Tohru* (Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid)
Lillie (Pokemon)
Ryuko (Kill la Kill)
Adrien/Cat Noir (Miraculous)

* I know Tohru is a dragon, but I was thinking about using her human form as one of my characters.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Tohru from Fruits Basket!! lol


----------



## oohandyyy

my first island was named Moreau after "the island of dr. moreau" (a book where a guy's ship crashes and he washes up on a deserted island full of demented half human/half animal science experiments running around and being creepy) and had a wild/jungle theme. anyone who wants to use that is welcome to


----------



## SakuraMoon

Please pick a name from the post above  ^


Or, please comment any tips, suggestions, expectations, Layout suggestions (All that jazz.)​


----------



## DragonLatios

Well If it allow how about Far Harbor if i am allow to post a Other name.


----------



## JabuJabule

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I have ideas for anyone who needs any:
> -Snow Peak
> -Moon Falls
> -Sunny isle
> -Madascar
> -Starlight
> -Seacrest



I love Moon Falls! I think I'm gonna go with this name for my second island.

For my second player, I want to make it a girl, because I want to experience the game as a girl this time around. Does anyone have any cute girl names I could possibly use?


----------



## JabuJabule

I think for a girl character name I'm going with Aliya. What do you guys think?


----------



## xara

JabuJabule said:


> I think for a girl character name I'm going with Aliya. What do you guys think?



that’s a pretty name! if it’s for your second island, i think aliya from moon falls has a nice ring to it.


----------



## JabuJabule

xara said:


> that’s a pretty name! if it’s for your second island, i think aliya from moon falls has a nice ring to it.


I’m also loving Mistbrook and Petalwood. Hmm...


----------



## KatieLavender

im not sure whether to call my greek inspired island calico or atlantis?


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

I reset my island and went with Arden as the first letter matches the first letter of my name, Anna. I thought this made it flow better but sounds kinda silly typing it haha and explaining. Arden is also a word for forest in Latin I believe

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2021



KatieLavender said:


> im not sure whether to call my greek inspired island calico or atlantis?


I would do Atlantis is you are doing an undersea world otherwise I would choose Calico to fir more with your Greek theme


----------



## VanitasFan26

If you have a hard time naming your island after a town I have a few cool names named after the worlds from Kingdom Hearts series:

"Traverse" named after the world "Traverse Town" from Kingdom Hearts 1. The music and atmosphere is so good and breath taking.

"Twilight" named after the world "Twilight Town" from Kingdom Hearts 2. Its very great for its Sunset theme and if you want to have like chill and relaxing tone to your island then this name is for you.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I’m getting a second switch Lite tomorrow and I’m excited to fresh my mind with a new island without getting rid of my main island.

I decided to name this island: Auradon. (I’ll give anyone TBT if they can guess correctly what I’m referring to  )


----------



## oohandyyy

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> I’m getting a second switch Lite tomorrow and I’m excited to fresh my mind with a new island without getting rid of my main island.
> 
> I decided to name this island: Auradon. (I’ll give anyone TBT if they can guess correctly what I’m referring to  )


That's from Descendants, right? Niiice


----------



## Raven8987

Want to start another island. Thinking about doing an autumn theme. Would like unique name ideas if possible. Any ideas?


----------



## Stikki

Maybe try using the word for Autumn in another language? And/or incorporating some of the Autumn colours in there? I only really speak English and French well enough to give examples haha. So like Red Autumn would be Automne Rouge. I dunno, I'm just reaching, I'm sure you can come up with something better!


----------



## Croconaw

Stikki said:


> Maybe try using the word for Autumn in another language? And/or incorporating some of the Autumn colours in there? I only really speak English and French well enough to give examples haha. So like Red Autumn would be Automne Rouge. I dunno, I'm just reaching, I'm sure you can come up with something better!


This is a good strategy.

My island names are usually generic and not very creative, so I’m literally no help. I’m sure you can come up with something nice!


----------



## Raven8987

Great ideas. Thanks


----------



## Moritz

I have an autumn themed island.
Its called autumn.

I know its horribly uncreative. But it's my second island on my other switch. My main island is called spring for reasons that have nothing to do with the season. 

So to have my second island be called autumn just felt natural to me.

But I still think its a very nice name.

I have no regrets on the name at all.
Sometimes simple names just work.


----------



## Sophie23

I don’t know you should look online


----------



## Amilee

anyone have good ideas for an overgrown / abandoned city name? maybe even resident name but thats not so important to me.


----------



## pastelfoxxxx

So although I play Animal Crossing NH on my friend's switch a lot, I'm still pretty new to it and I'm finally starting my own island but I can't think of any names!!!
I've done some research and I think I want a cottagecore / fairycore kind of vibe for my island. I'm also really into foxes, so I thought maybe something in another language or a myth kind of thing? The 10-letter limit makes it a lot harder than I thought, but here are some names I've already come up with: 

_- Moonfox
- Liliowy
- Starlight
- Sunset Bay
- Avalon
- Petal Cove
- Stardew_
(feel free to use these for your own island if u like)

Any other ideas?
_(edited: I also really like a kind of star/moon/dusk kind of vibe as you can probably tell)_


----------



## Anwen

Does anyone have any suggestions for a celestial themed island name? I’m currently using Moonvale, but I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Fey

Anwen said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a celestial themed island name? I’m currently using Moonvale, but I’m open to suggestions.



These are two different styles, but what about: *Ambrosia* or *Cloudrest*?


----------



## Anwen

I hadn’t considered either of those, but that’s got potential. I was also considering Starfield.



Fey said:


> These are two different styles, but what about: *Ambrosia* or *Cloudrest*?


----------



## Anwen

I also managed to think up Rosemoon. How do that sound?


----------



## paleogamer11

Sound nice. I think will help convey a theme related to my current favorite song.


----------



## Anwen

paleogamer11 said:


> Sound nice. I think will help convey a theme related to my current favorite song.


Ooh?


----------



## paleogamer11

Anwen said:


> Ooh?


It’s called “dreamy night” and it’s by the YouTuber/musician/artist LilyPichu.


----------



## paleogamer11

Thoughts?


----------



## MelbaCottage

So I’m trying to make a tropical themed island
What island name I use for it
I’m on the urge of using Tropical Cove


----------



## Renoku

pastelfoxxxx said:


> So although I play Animal Crossing NH on my friend's switch a lot, I'm still pretty new to it and I'm finally starting my own island but I can't think of any names!!!
> I've done some research and I think I want a cottagecore / fairycore kind of vibe for my island. I'm also really into foxes, so I thought maybe something in another language or a myth kind of thing? The 10-letter limit makes it a lot harder than I thought, but here are some names I've already come up with:
> 
> _- Moonfox
> - Liliowy
> - Starlight
> - Sunset Bay
> - Avalon
> - Petal Cove
> - Stardew_
> (feel free to use these for your own island if u like)
> 
> Any other ideas?
> _(edited: I also really like a kind of star/moon/dusk kind of vibe as you can probably tell)_



These are great. If you're looking for more ideas, why not Foxglade? ("Glade" meaning an open space surrounded by woodland)
Or...maybe Moonglade, since you could take the "glade" and add it to Moonfox?

Just throwing out a few ideas.


----------



## Berrytree101

As the title says I have just got an early Christmas present, I was not prepared for it lmao I don't know what to name my character or Island out of the following

Character names I like:
Velvet
Byleth
Fenrin
Fenra
Neon
Kiyomu 
Beansprout 
Kiva



Island names I like:
Timcampy
Oko Forest
Ignis
Espur Cove
Mori Cove
Valanche
Harune
Murkrow


----------



## megantheacwwgirl

Awww I’m so happy for you!! ^^ That is always so exciting ahhh! ^_^ Did you freak out? Hehe  
I really like Fenrin or Kiva for character names! Do they have meanings? 
I like the island names Ignis or Murkrow. I feel they’re more unique and not many people will have used that name ^^


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Yay, I'm happy for you!

Personally I like Velvet and Ignis.


----------



## Khaotico

Awesome! I just got a Switch last week as an early Christmas present, if you count "buying it with my own money" as a Christmas present 

Personally I like the character name Kiyomu and the Island name Oko Forest.


----------



## Kittenleap

Im naming my character but can not pick from my list I just need a little help with it.


Umiko
Hinami
Miuna 
Umina 
Oumi
Narumi 
Haruni


----------



## Tobiume

^^ I think Hinami is very cute!


----------



## NeighborNoon

It's hard to say without any context, but Oumi sounds the cutest to me~


----------



## Kattea

Miuna is a cute name, is it from A Lull in the Sea?


----------



## gigii

ok everyone need to listen up (not rlly lol) in spring or summer of this year im thinking for finishing my acnl town and the them imma go for is springcore/cotttagecore/naturecore/ethereal aesthetic and idk what to name te town for when i do so suggest naems for the town :3


----------



## Kittenleap

Kattea said:


> Miuna is a cute name, is it from A Lull in the Sea?


yes it is!


----------



## Moonlight.

umiko and hinami are both really cute


----------



## Firesquids

I also like Hinami


----------



## S.J.

They're all quite cute! Did you end up deciding?


----------



## Bobbo

Umiko!


----------



## Kittenleap

S.J. said:


> They're all quite cute! Did you end up deciding?


Still did not decide and now Im questioning my names I've pick because I've found a few more I liked which are Mochi, Matcha, Sayvi, Latte,Vrin and Verwyn


----------



## xara

i’m not sure if you’ve decided yet, but i vote for either hinami or miuna! all of your choices are super cute, though.


----------



## cocoacat

Umiko and Mochi are my favorites.


----------



## Khaelis

Okay, this is a long shot since I generally never really like using other people's ideas and would rather use my own... but when it comes to names, I'm completely in the dark and I've no clue how to turn on this flashlight. I need help figuring out some ideas I can work with.

I'd prefer if the name's idea was 6 letters or less, though 7 letters is also fine. And I've always favoured more natural and rustic things when it comes to names (which is why I probably liked my default go-to name of Ecruteak), but there's no need to stick with that since I could potentially tweak it myself with enough effort.

Thanks for your help! >_<

Edit: I'm going to be away from the PC for about an hour, so I won't be able to respond immediately.


----------



## LemonAlpaca

As it say I am finally restarting my game, I know what I am going to call my island I just don't know what I am going to call my character, I have some ideas but I can't pick, please help by voting on my poll thxs, also I am open to other suggestions!


Rina
Tiki
Shiba
Shizu
Cedar
Immaru


----------



## Croconaw

Do you have any ideas for your island theme? I think it would be more helpful in choosing a name if we knew what theme you are going for.


----------



## LemonAlpaca

Croconaw said:


> Do you have any ideas for your island theme? I think it would be more helpful in choosing a name if we knew what theme you are going for.


My island is not having a theme.


----------



## kayleee

I like the name Cedar the best out of the ones on your list


----------



## Firesquids

I'm feeling Tiki (spots on!)


----------



## BrokenSanity

I like Shizu best but it's up to you


----------



## Croconaw

Well, since there is no theme, I like Tiki from this list.


----------



## messscudi

hi everyone, I’m new here!
i am starting on a new island and I’m too indecisive on my new islands name! i want a space theme and it’s come down to these 4:
- jupiter
- saturn
- neptune
- nebula

(also open to different names!)

please help me decided. i love them all! thank you


----------



## oddbear

nebula is my favorite one out of those choices 
i also think Nova or Supernova could be good names for your island


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well those names are "Planet" names so maybe call the Island "Universe" its another name for "Space" or go with "Outer"


----------



## Firesquids

I really like Nebula!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I think Nebula is a cool name!
I was thinking Andromeda as well. ^^


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

Nebula has such a beautiful ring to it! 

There are some pretty galaxy names as well if you want a flair for the dramatic [Alioth is a personal favorite of mine]


----------



## Foreverfox

I think Nebula is a great name! As long as you're happy with the choice, that's all that matters!


----------



## Croconaw

I prefer Nebula of those four.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Betelgeuse(aka Beetlejuice)
Altair
Gemini
Andoria
Starlord
Alpha Centauri
Planet X
Nibiru
Stargazer
Epsilon
Sirius


----------



## TheDuke55

Nebula sounds the best out of that list as the others are just planets. So your island is going to be more narrow in its definition if you use the island of Jupiter as compared to the island of Nebula.

I'd stray from using space terms that have a clear defining piece. Say like Jupiter (the planets you listed), the different star regions (Gemini, Altair, ect) I would consider broader space terms like Nebula is good.

Others I thought of are Galaxy, Milky Way (since that is the galaxy we live in)


----------



## angelcat621

I prefer Nebula as well. Imagine the possibilities for the town flag. Such pretty imagery.


----------



## moo_nieu

i think saturn or nebula


----------



## Ella.

I had to replace my old switch since it was damaged, and I wasn't able to save the data on it.  For my new island, I'm going with a farmcore and cottagecore them. I want "Honey" used in the first part of the word. These are the names I came up with but any and all suggestions are welcome.

Honeysuckle
Honeydew
Honeycomb
Honey (with a suffix --Harbor, Cove, Falls)


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

I'm trying to figure out an island name as my character name has already been decided upon (Acerein).
The following are names that are under consideration:
Callana
Valencia
Filaea
Pyrrhia
Pantala
Maleona

Which is the best name for my new island?


----------



## xara

Ella. said:


> I had to replace my old switch since it was damaged, and I wasn't able to save the data on it.  For my new island, I'm going with a farmcore and cottagecore them. I want "Honey" used in the first part of the word. These are the names I came up with but any and all suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Honeysuckle
> Honeydew
> Honeycomb
> Honey (with a suffix --Harbor, Cove, Falls)


those are some cute name ideas! i’ve always loved honeysuckle as an island/town name; it just sounds so cute and gives off lovely cottagecore / nature vibes. some other name ideas that might be cute are:

honeymoon
honeypot
honeytrap
honeybee
honeybun (one of my favourite little debbie treats haha)
honey hills



ShinyDungeoneer said:


> I'm trying to figure out an island name as my character name has already been decided upon (Acerein).
> The following are names that are under consideration:
> Callana
> Valencia
> Filaea
> Pyrrhia
> Pantala
> Maleona
> 
> Which is the best name for my new island?


not sure what theme your island has (if any), but my favourites from your choices are valencia, pantala and maleona. acerein from valencia esp has a nice ring to it.


----------

